# VapeCon 2016 - Sat 27 Aug - Save the date and RSVP



## Rob Fisher

Hi All,

*We are extremely excited and pleased to announce VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA.*

It will take place on *Saturday 27 August 2016 *and will be held at the *Heartfelt Arena *in Pretoria.

The venue is superb for this event. It is going to be an epic day of fun and excitement for all.

There are going to be lots of *competitions, giveaways and prizes*. While this event is open to all, we are going to do something special for the ECIGSSA members. For some of these giveaways, we are going to be making use of the RSVP list. So please RSVP with the *blue button *below. (with a normal browser - not Tapatalk)

*SA's best vaping vendors under one roof!*
There are over *40 amazing vendors confirmed *so far for VapeCon 2016 - so you can see and meet them all in one location. And of course, get your favourite gear and juices. See the confirmed vendors thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/

*VapeCon website : http://vapecon.co.za*

*Buy tickets online for R50 and save!
https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html*
(R70 if you buy at the door)

The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA so the team here is going to be working hard in the coming months to make it a success. @Silver will be handling vendors for the event and both @Rob Fisher and @Silver will be the official spokespersons.

Please save the date and be sure to join us for a most memorable vaping day at VapeCon 2016.




[RSVP=22094]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

**Vape Dutchess** - 1
0FTG0 - 1 - _This will be a first for me_
Abbas - 1
Abdul Khaleeq - 1
ace_d_house_cat - 3
acorn - 1
Afroman - 1
Aldine Delport - 4 - _Just want as much info as i can get about this industry_
Alex - 1
alex1501 - 2
Alexander Scott - 1 - _This is gonna be Epic!! Can't wait!_
Alex_GW - 1 - _Can't wait_
Allsop - 1 - _So excited (I just can't hide it)_
André Wiese - 1
Anees M Kara - 1
Angelica - 2 - _Can't wait!_
ankles - 1 - _Going to be legendary _
Anomie - 5
AnthonyTE - 3 - _Part of trick comp_
Anubis - 1
Archangel2203 - 2
ATOMIZE.CO.ZA - 2 - _Can't Wait!_
Atsbitscrisp - 2 - _Woohoo! +1 non vaper. Hoping to make a convert of him..._
Attie - 2
Baardmeester - 3
Baby Blue$ - 2
Bachus - 2 - _Vape On !! Cannot Wait !!_
Baker - 1
Basiegru - 2 - _Not missing this for the world!!!!_
BeardedVaper93 - 4 - _Can't Wait!!!_
Beatlegease - 5 - _Me and the guys going to the VapeCon! Hope it rocks!_
Benjamin Cripps - 1
BibbyBubbly - 1
BigAnt - 3
BigGuy - 1
BlackScholes - 1
Blackwidow - 10 - _GOOD TIMES. BIGGEST EXPO IN SA FOR VAPING_
BLFM - 1 - _GO!_
Blox - 1 - _Newbie to vaping, hope to gain an ocean of knowledge at the VAPECON_
Blu_Marlin - 1
Bobino - 2
Boktiet - 1 - _Can't wait!!_
BooRad - 2
brandonglaeser - 2
BrendzZ - 2 - _Cant Wait!!_
Brian - Vape-bos - 3
BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - 2
brotiform - 2
BumbleBee - 2 - __
Bundu - 1
Byron - 1 - _WHAAT_
cam - 1 - _there like a bear_
capetocuba - 1 - _Quick in and out!_
Caramia - 2
Carel1966 - 2 - _Wife and I will be there! Looking forward _
Carla du Preez - 4 - _Extremely Excited!!!!_
Casper - 1 - _It is gonna be MothaFreekinEpic_
cassimk - 1 - _Really looking forward to my 1st vapecon_
Cave Johnson - 1 - _1000 _
Caveman - 1 - _worth the drive from JHB_
ChadB - 2
ChaNoreXia - 3
Chantel - 6 - _Looking Forward! #excited_
Charl Young - 1 - _Looking forward to it_
Chezzig - 3
Chhaya - 3 - _I'll be there on time, I'll be there the whole day, and I'm looking forward to the give away's. I would never miss it! See you soon!_
Chothia - 2
chris17 - 2
ChrisAngel447 - 2 - _Will be EPIC!!!!! So Excited!!!_
ChrisFJS - 1 - _Time to start saving!!!!_
Chrisp - 1
Cinder - 4
circles - 2
CJ van Tonder - 2
Claire - 3 - _One disabled_
Clintmavro - 2
Clouder - 1
Cloudervap278 - 2
CloudmanJHB - 2
Clouds4Days - 3 - _Pretoria are you ready... Vape on..._
Cobrali - 2 - _Amped!_
Colin Gooderham - 1
Comfort Vape - 1
ComplexChaos - 1
Constavapeted - 3
CookieMonster101 - 1 - _*Looks at mod* -"The vape is strong with this one"_
CraftyZA - 1
Create-A-Cloud - 2 - _We go hard. We go BIG. VapeFAM_
Crittilian23 - 1
Cruzz_33 - 4
Cuan - 2
Cybermoo - 2 - _Cybermoo from the Campos Clan!_
Dale Edwards - 6
Dame84 - 2
Damion - 1 - _Whoop cant wait_
Daniel Alves - 2 - _cant wait, clouds for dayz_
Daniel Heilbrunn - 5
Dannythebigg - 2
Darrylth - 1
Dave1 - 1 - _It's gonna be Cloudy, guaranteed!!!!_
Dave557 - 2
ddk1979 - 1
De Waal - 1
Deadz - 2
Dean - 1 - _Yeh BOiiiiii_
Deckie - 1
DeeJona - 1
Devon Strydom - 3
Didi-vapes - 2
DieKloppers - 1 - _Yaba daba doo!_
Dimi - 2
Dimitri_jk - 1
Dom@01 - 2 - _First time_
dominic.hartze - 2 - _Need a new mod_
Dr Phil - 2
drew - 2
Drew M - 2
DrSirus-88 - 3
dstroya - 2
DuncanG - 4
Duster - 2
Dw3rG - 4 - _First time at a Vapecon! Super Excited!_
Dylan van Deventer - 3 - __
DylanF - 4
Eben21 - 1
Ebrahim Gangat - 2
Eequinox - 2
element0709 - 2
Eliz-mari - 2
Elwray - 2 - _Best day ever_
ENRICO MANILAL - 2
Erika Muller - 1
ErnstZA - 3
Estiaan - 1 - _been waiting sooo long_
ET - 1 - _VapeCon Baby Yeah !!!!_
ettiennedj - 1
Ezekiel - 1
Falco Swanepoel - 2 - _Can't wait_
Fandelz - 1 - _Excited!!!_
Farhaan Joosub - 2 - _Can't wait!_
Feliks Karp - 2
Fidah - 3 - _First time attending Vapecon_
Firetrap vape - 4 - _Very excited!,,_
First Lady - 1
Flash696 - 1 - _3_
Flux - 1
Footlongzebra - 2
footpeg - 1 - _cant wait to see u all there will be my first vapecon! only 3mg nic lol_
Forfcuksakes - 2
FrakkenPrawn - 1 - _Well why the heck not!_
Frederik - 1 - _Cant wait_
Frikkie6000 - 1
Frostbite - 2 - _Bummed Atomix as a store won't be there!_
Fydo - 2
G-Step - 1
Garyg1 - 2
gatecrasherza1 - 2
GavinPoon1 - 1 - _Trick comp!_
gbuckley - 2 - _This is going to be an epic day huge amounts of organization has guaranteed that_
Gdiggity - 3 - _Can't wait!_
Gerhard Jansen van Vuuren - 4
Gerrit Visagie - 2
gertvanjoe - 1 - _Let there be clouds _
Ghostza - 2 - _Almost Time _
Gibo - 1
Gizmo - 15
Golden Goose - 2
GreenyZA - 2 - _Better hide some money for A Vape Bugdet boost!! _
GregF - 2
GrimReaper - 2 - _Lets give it a blow☁_
Guy13 - 2
Haasman - 2
Handro - 2
Harmlessguy - 1
Harvey - 4
Hcassim - 2
Hero - 2 - _This Is going to be EPIC..........._
HOGZVAPE - 2
HouseOfVape - 7
incredible_hullk - 1 - _Waterkloof AFB needs to close for the day...visibility will be impaired with clouders!!_
Ivan Babachev - 3
Ivan David - 2 - _Really excited for this!_
Jaco Moller - 4
JacoV - 1 - _im in_
jagga8008 - 2
Jaime - 1 - _So ready for the meet_
Jakes46 - 2
Jakey - 1 - _Oviaaaas_
Janine Swart - 6 - _we're going to be the biggest gang of cloud chasers! #justclouds_
JanVanRiebeeckVaped - 4 - _Super amped !_
Jasonjardine07 - 2
Jaun - 2 - _There is maybe going to be 3 people coming with me_
Jay Jay - 1
Jaypstagrammar - 2
JB1987 - 1
Jebula999 - 2 - _Me and the misses coming from Cape Town _
Jeice7861 - 2 - _Hell yeah_
Jerakeen - 2
Jerod - 1 - _gonna buy something decent while there _
Jesslith - 2 - _Vape on_
Jimbo - 1
Jimmyza - 4
Jivesh - 1
JoeBlowsClouds - 2
JoeSmoke - 2 - _Looking forward to it_
Joey786 - 8
Johan R - 1
Johan Rademeyer - 4
Johann van de Venter - 2 - _Yea Baby...!!! Let's do this!!_
John - 1 - _Bring the clouds!!!_
JohnoF - 2
JonathanF - 2
JOPO Strydom - 4 - _My Girlfriend and 2 of our friends will be there_
Josh1625 - 2 - _Going to be epic_
Joshb - 3
Jouma - 2 - _See u there_
Joyce L'dy Vape - 8 - _yhoop yhoop_
JpJoubert - 1
JPODS - 3
Jrsteenkamp - 4
Juan Human - 1
Justin Pattrick - 2 - _Yeeeeeeaaah_
Justink - 2 - _Wifey comming along! Woot!_
Kaizer - 1
Karel - 2 - _Uberly excited!!!_
kbgvirus - 1
KBR - 1
Keagan Maistry - 3 - _First timer_
Keith Milton - 5
Kendall - 1 - _RSVP Vapecon_
Kevin Dreyer - 2
Khabir Tayob - 2
KieranD - 8 - _BOOOOOOOYA Yo Biscuit!!!_
Kiki_bear - 1 - _Whoop whoop_
kimbo - 2
KimVapeDashian - 4
KingSize - 2
kitsokay - 2
kittyjvr1 - 2 - _This is. First-time for us_
Kittylovescake - 1
kiwi_wannabe - 2
Koobz - 1
krib - 1 - _cant wait_
Kuhlkatz - 1
Kungfubadge - 4 - _4ish people i will be dragging a few people to this they just dont know it yet_
Kwaadbaard - 1 - _Super excited_
kyle_redbull - 6
Kyli3boi - 1 - _Can't wait!_
Lamont_kasselman - 2 - _My guest's name is Jeandre_
Legendg2 - 2
LeonG - 4
LFC - 1
Lian - 2
Lim - 1 - _too close to home to miss_
LindiMarx - 3 - _Super excited to be chasing clouds all day_
Lingogrey - 1
Lord Vetinari - 1 - _lock and load... this will be my holiday traveling all the way from the Cape_
Lushen - 3
m.y vape - 3 - _Going to be awwsam!!!_
Mac75 - 2
MaddyJ - 1
Maknash - 1
Manus - 3
Marga - 2 - _Super excited and hoping to collect loads of samples and freebies. Also looking to buy my very first vape (currently using Twisp and can't wait to change)._
Marianka - 4 - _Marianka Le Roux_
Marius Combrink - 2 - _OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
Marius1991 - 2
MariusKruger - 2 - _Can't wait anymore_
MarkDBN - 2 - _Bringing the haze!_
Markus - 2
Matthew Barrett - 4 - _Can't wait!! It's going to be amazing!_
mcgeerj35 - 2 - _Bring the foggg(first vapecon of many)_
mc_zamo - 1
MdeWet - 1
Melissa31 - 2 - _Super Excited!!!_
Melsi - 4
MetalGearX - 1
Michael Buys - 3
michael dos santos - 2
Michael the Vapor - 1
Michael van Jaarsveld - 6 - _Legend of VAPE TRICKS!!! #gameon_
Mikhail - 1
mildly.inked - 1
minicoil - 3 - _Ready to unveil something AWESOME to pretoria_
Misterty - 1
mo24 - 1
Mobee - 1
Moe Shi - 1
MoeB786 - 8 - _First Vapecon Event_
Moepresso - 3
moey0208 - 6 - _Cant wait! it's going to be epic_
Mohamed Alaudin - 1 - _First time_
mohamedk.khan - 2 - _Excited for days_
moolies86 - 1
Moosa86 - 3
morras - 2 - _lekker man , lekker_
Mos - 1 - _Yeeeeha_
Mozia - 2 - _Wazaaaaaaaap!_
Mo_MZ - 3 - _Looking fwd to VapeCon_
MrDeedz - 2 - _my 1st vapecon, cant wait to try em Juicesssss_
MrPresident - 1
MR_F - 1 - _In it to WIn it!!!_
Muaaz - 3 - _If possible I would pay extra at the door for great seating. (My tickets will be bought at the door)_
Muchis - 1
Muhammad Peer - 1
Mukhtaar - 3
MunG - 3
MurderDoll - 1
n0ugh7_zw - 3 - _hells yes! I guess I'll have time to look at maps for this Pretoria place _
Nabeel_Vally - 2
Nadim_Paruk - 2 - _First vapecon attending... Excited!_
Naeemhoosen - 1
Naeem_M - 3 - _Can't wait!_
Nafz - 1
NAM1KAZ3 - 3
Naresh Harie - 1
Nash Chetty - 3 - _NONE_
Natalie - 8 - _Bought extra tickets - first for Liqua & Hats_
NeOAsus - 2
NewOobY - 2 - _woot - can't wait. This is gonna be sick_
Nibbler - 2 - _I make ejuice vanish_
Nicholas Grove - 2
Nico wzl - 3 - _Gona be awesomeness itself boom_
Nicus - 1
Nightfearz - 2
Nizamudeen - 2 - _Not much to say on instructions just really excited to be apart of the vape life_
Nizo - 4 - _#FirstVapeCon_
Norman - 2 - _First VapeCon - Keen on the diffirent builds and coil setups - Alien Clapton here i come _
Nosvarato - 1
notna - 1 - _My poor wallet!_
Novi - 4 - _Driving all the way from KZN just for this!!! Just for clouds!!!!_
oldtimerZA - 1
Ollie - 2 - _........Drumroll........._
Omar_mk5 - 4 - _#vapecon can't wait_
omgmutantniknak - 5
OnePowerfulCorsa - 1
OreO - 2
OriginalRob - 2
Orrin Gradwell - 4
Oupa - 3
Oupoot - 2 - _Gonna be the best ever whoop whoop_
Patches - 2
Paul vermaak - 2
Paulie - 1 - _YAY!!_
PauloDF - 3 - _Can't Wait..._
PeterHarris - 1
pfftpfft - 1 - _my first vapecon cant wait!_
Phill - 2
picautomaton - 1
PieterRoodt - 2
PiffleZz - 2 - _Surprise for Bae_
Pinksunshine - 2
pixi - 1
Pixstar - 3
Po7713 - 2 - _Who will be taking responsibility for my cash flow problems after Vapecon _
Poppie - 2 - _I'm sure its going to be great_
PrenessaM - 2
Prian - 2
PrinceVlad - 2
Proton - 1 - _First time... better late than never hehe.. _
PutRid - 1
Quakes - 2 - _Tickets already bought!!! Can't wait!_
Quintiss - 3
raihaan - 2 - _Il be there!!_
Raisa - 1 - _ #FOGmachine_
Raks92 - 1
Ralph - 1 - _Can't wait. Planning on getting a new setup_
Rameez_VGod - 3
Random-Hero - 2 - _Lekker in my Hometown_
Random_Sheep - 2
RBoy - 2 - _Can't wait ! A first for me !_
Redman2u - 4
RedRaven - 4
Retro Vape Co - 3
Rhapsody - 3
Riaan Aitkem - 2
Ricardo2394 - 2
Ricky000666 - 2
RicoVapes88 - 4
Rishmia - 2
Riyash - 1
Rob Fisher - 1 - _Bring it on Baby!_
Robert Howes - 2
rogue zombie - 2
Roodt - 1 - _Super stoked_
Rooigevaar - 1
Ross Holland - 1
Rossouw - 1
ROV - Republic of Vape - 2
Roxy - 1 - _Yeah baby!!!!!_
Royston - 1 - _My First vapecon! So Stoked!_
Ruan Botha - 2
Rude Rudi - 1
Rudo Fourie - 4 - _Going to be one sick day cant wait._
RuMDoRVapeS - 2 - _RuMDoR_
rvdwesth - 2
Ryangriffon - 1
Safwaan Osman - 5 - _It's going to be awesome_
Sakkie - 1
Sakuru - 2
Sam Haskins - 3
Sarx - 2 - _vape on!_
Satans_Stick - 2 - _OH MY GLOB YES_
sato - 1 - _satovape_
SAVapeGear - 1
SAVaper - 6
Schalk4 - 4
scoobz707 - 3 - _learning experiance_
Scouse45 - 1
Sean Everts - 2
Sean Mostert - 3 - _Need to get a new mod... My hexohm v3 broke :'(_
Serial Vapist - 3 - _Me and 2/3 friends_
shabbar - 2
Shabbz - 2
Shahzaadh - 3
Shane - 5
Shantz - 2
Sharne Bergman - 3 - _So happy, this'll be the first vape con for me_
Shaun Bath - 2
shaunnadan - 2 - _OH yeah !!!_
Shay23 - 2
shaylin - 1
Shaz - 1
Shelley - 2 - _Yay!_
ShipWreck - 6 - _Can't wait. !!!_
Shooterbuddy - 2 - _Yay!!!_
sideshowruki - 2
Silent Echo - 4 - _Yeah! Vape squad assemble!_
Silver - 2 - _Can't wait!!!_
Sir Vape - 3 - _Whhhhhhhhhoooooop_
Sir Vape@lot - 1 - _Ticket paid for online _
Siven - 2
Skilpad - 2 - _Looking forward_
SkinnyCheese - 1 - _Cant wait ***_
skola - 1
Skoldzer - 2 - _thnx_
SkollieG - 1
Slade Boender - 2
Smoke187 - 3
SmokGuy - 2
Smoky Jordan - 2
Smurfi129 - 1 - _super stoked_
Soprono - 4
Soutie - 4
Spazmanpanic - 2 - _hopefully it wont be postponed due to cloud cover_
spiv - 2
Static - 2
Stefan123 - 1 - _No special instuctions , just there to vape on ecigssa_
Sterling Vape - 1
Steve Claassen - 1
Stoefnick - 4 - _HerpaDerpa_
Stooge - 1
Stroodlepuff - 3 - _Hellllll Yeah_
suhail - 8
Suhail Surtee - 1 - _Very Pleased and Excited to be part of this spectacle _
sukie - 3
Super Buttons - 4 - _caint wait cloud comp_
Systematical - 2
Taariq404 - 1
Tank88 - 2
Tayla God - 1 - _Can't wait!!!!!!!_
Tenille von Marschall - 2 - _Super amped._
Tevin - 2
th1rte3n - 2
That Guy - 3
The Vape Hub - 2
The Wolf - 4 - _Lord, Give Me Coffee to Change Things I Can, Wine to Forget the Things I Can’t, and 30 ml of E-juice so I Can Figure Out the Difference_
TheBarnacle - 1
TheFrozenRogue - 2
therazia - 3 - _AMAZING! Gonna enjoy the cloudy day _
TheSaint742757 - 5
TheVapeBrewer - 2
theyettie - 2 - _Rock on!!_
The_Fran - 3
Thinus - 2
Tian - 2
TimmyShacks - 3 - _Stoked!!!_
Tinonino13 - 3
TisH - 2
Tisha - 1
Titan69 - 1
Tobie - 2
TommyL - 2
Tony82 - 4
TrevDaDev - 2
TrueTenacity - 1 - _1st Vape event ever_
Tyron - 3 - _Can't wait...._
u4ria - 2
Umar Osman - 3
UrbanLegend - 2
Valkyrie_Vape - 1
VandaL - 4
Vape addict - 4
Vape Starter - 2
Vapebends - 1
Vapefree - 1 - _Time?_
Vapemeister - 1
Vapester Steve - 1 - _Neeeeed to GO!!!!!!_
vaping Ruan - 2 - _cant wait_
Vaping Vaas - 2 - _Can't wait, left the icky sticks - almost 1 year without smoking!! Whoohoo!!_
VapingEvan - 4 - _looking forward to it_
Vapington - 8
vaporbud77 - 2
Vapordude - 1
veeman - 1
Vetsak - 1
Viashen - 2
Vinay - 3 - _Human Fog machine on its way!_
vincevape - 3
VisionVapes - 2 - _CantWait_
VIVIAN 187 - 4
Wabbit - 2
WacWiz - 5
waja09 - 1
Warlock - 1 - _Will be joining Willyza---so should my count be zero?_
WARMACHINE - 1
Waseem411 - 4 - _This is going to be EPIC!!!_
wazarmoto - 5
Weaselwebb - 1
Wendyvz - 2
White Cloud - 1
Willan - 3 - _Can't wait!_
Willbbass - 2
Willem(veXy) - 2
WillemMuller - 1 - _3_
Willem_B - 2
Willyza - 2
Witu - 3
Wookiee92 - 2
yaronkark1 - 2
YeOldeOke - 2
Yiannaki - 3
Yoda - 2
Yolande08 - 2
yuganp - 1
Yulas - 2
Yusuf Cape Vaper - 3
Zaa - 4
Zaahid - 1 - _Super Excited..._
Zaahid237 - 2
Zacdaniel - 48 - _Vape Society WhatsApp Group_
zadiac - 1
Zambezi Vapers - 2 - _Definitely gonna try get there!_
Zander - 4
Zebeebee - 8 - _Notifying more vaping friends of this and they shall all come along! bwuahaha_
Zee01 - 1
Zeruks - 2
Zubair Randeree - 4 - _Cant wait #FirstVapeCon_

Total: 1254

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 21 | Useful 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Is the date 100% solid? For booking air tickets and stuffs 

Might be a couple of Zimbos coming with me, dunno for sure yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Is the date 100% solid? For booking air tickets and stuffs



Rock Solid!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Oliver Barry thats a big squad you got there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

for a minute, but hen they all let me down @Stroodlepuff.... Weddings and stuff you know

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

n0ugh7_zw said:


> how do i change my RSVP? might be some extras with me. do i just RSVP again?



Yip just click it again and you can add

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

To all those that have RSVP'ed already, thank you!

I can assure you - we are going to have a great time!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash

Really wish CT had one...  but enjoy guys

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ross Holland

A Zimbabwean might be coming depending on if i can save for transport lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Constavapeted

I'm a peacock, and you've gotta let me fly...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ross Holland said:


> A Zimbabwean might be coming depending on if i can save for transport lol



That will make two Rhodesians coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ross Holland

Rob Fisher said:


> That will make two Rhodesians coming!


Not a rhody... Born after independence lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

The wait is already killing me

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ross Holland said:


> Not a rhody... Born after independence lol



Hehehe... well there will be two Rhodesians and a couple of Zimbos at VapeCon then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher if i may ask, will there be disabled parking?

Me and a friend also in a wheelchair are making plans to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher if i may ask, will there be disabled parking?
> 
> Me and a friend also in a wheelchair are making plans to go



@kimbo - if I may answer
I did not check on whether there is "allocated" disabled parking at the venue
But, don't worry - we will make a plan !

No steps though.

And for you - we will wheel you in - in style!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> @kimbo - if I may answer
> I did not check on whether there is disabled parking at the venue
> But, don't worry - we will make a plan !
> 
> No steps though.
> 
> And for you - we will wheel you in - in style!


Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher if i may ask, will there be disabled parking?
> 
> Me and a friend also in a wheelchair are making plans to go



I'm sure it is wheelchair friendly but if it isn't we'll pull wheelies and get you in!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MoeB786

Can't wait for Vapecon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HouseOfVape

Can't wait!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moey0208

@Rob13579 @Silver Hi guys , any idea on which vendors will be at the vape con?


----------



## Silver

moey0208 said:


> @Rob13579 @Silver Hi guys , any idea on which vendors will be at the vape con?



Hi @moey0208 

We are busy on that front and will be communicating to the vendors soon. 
We will let you all know which vendors are confirmed in due course.
Pease bear with us for a bit

But dont worry, you will have ample time to know which vendors are there to plan accordingly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Damn, a bit far for me, will definitely attend if there could be one in Cape Town / Western Cape Area. Maybe I can line up a business trip to Gauteng for that time. lol, lets hope I can get that arranged, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187

A bit of a drive from the south, but will be there. Hopefully we can convoy from the dirty south. Will RSVP once I can confirm how many peeps will be following.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Random-Hero

Just saw this!!! Lekker man! Sounds like fun. I will be joining

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Random-Hero said:


> Just saw this!!! Lekker man! Sounds like fun. I will be joining



That's great @Random-Hero 
Just make sure to RSVP above if you would like to be eligible for some of the giveaways.
More info about this will follow


----------



## Stosta

I wish! So jelly, there better be loads of pics uploaded!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I wish! So jelly, there better be loads of pics uploaded!



I'll take a few pics for you @Stosta 

If you can make it though - it would be super
I see a lot of folk from other parts of the country that have already RSVPed above.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> I'll take a few pics for you @Stosta
> 
> If you can make it though - it would be super
> I see a lot of folk from other parts of the country that have already RSVPed above.


The heart says, "Yes!!!", but the wallet says, "Hahahaha! Great joke!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian



Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Random-Hero

Silver said:


> That's great @Random-Hero
> Just make sure to RSVP above if you would like to be eligible for some of the giveaways.
> More info about this will follow


Already did man! 
Quickly googled the Arena. Looks like an awesome place. Going to be epic!
How many people are you to exspecting join? As I see that arena can hold a lot of peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Random-Hero said:


> Already did man!
> Quickly googled the Arena. Looks like an awesome place. Going to be epic!
> How many people are you to exspecting join? As I see that arena can hold a lot of peeps



Thanks @Random-Hero - it is indeed a great place - and epic it shall be!

As for numbers, I can tell you this much - I am expecting each and every one that RSVP'ed above to be there!
So that's 256 peeps for now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

That venue can take 8000 people......Nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo

Smoke187 said:


> A bit of a drive from the south, but will be there. Hopefully we can convoy from the dirty south. Will RSVP once I can confirm how many peeps will be following.


ROAD TRIP!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Nibbler

So amped for this event !!
Found this on the web, venue looks amazing !

http://www.heartfeltarena.co.za/main-arena

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

I can't wait. It's going to be EPIC! Won't miss this for anything!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Man I really want to go. Second one I'm going to miss now. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks to all who have RSVP'ed thus far
We are all going to have a *super* event

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ross Holland

Just a quick thought ... Will there be a place to charge batteries

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Ross Holland said:


> Just a quick thought ... Will there be a place to charge batteries


A charging booth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Michael Hockey said:


> A charging booth



Why not? might be a winner specially for guys picking up new gear at the event, and those using mechs.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ross Holland said:


> Just a quick thought ... Will there be a place to charge batteries



Good point @Ross Holland !
All the vendors at the event will have access to electricity so some of them may be able to help out
I like your idea of a charge booth @Michael the Vapor . We will put that on the list of things to consider!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Am loving the comments you guys posted on the RSVPs

@Satans_Stick - yours is classic, LOL
_"OH MY GLOB YES"
_
Tomorrow will be 4 months to go - and counting...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Should be in time for my tax refund to pay out before this so even better news


----------



## CloudmanJHB

I think  is in order !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

Silver said:


> Am loving the comments you guys posted on the RSVPs
> 
> @Satans_Stick - yours is classic, LOL
> _"OH MY GLOB YES"
> _
> Tomorrow will be 4 months to go - and counting...


I'm just really excited @Silver  tehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

damn, not sure if i will make this one, i might be in Slovakia by then ....


----------



## Silver

PeterHarris said:


> damn, not sure if i will make this one, i might be in Slovakia by then ....



Wishing you well @PeterHarris 
If you are not there, you will be sorely missed
A cloud blowing comp and a gathering of this nature without you won't be the same!

We will however blow a big cloud in your honour (and hope it can be seen from Slovakia) if you are not able to be there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

W


Smoke187 said:


> A bit of a drive from the south, but will be there. Hopefully we can convoy from the dirty south. Will RSVP once I can confirm how many peeps will be following.


Will be driving from Springs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LaserTagGuy

Cape Town anytime soon?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

LaserTagGuy said:


> Cape Town anytime soon?



Not this year @LaserTagGuy 
But thanks for asking


----------



## Silver

A big thanks to all those who have RSVPed thus far!

Just to let you know, the team is working hard behind the scenes to make this a great event.

We are going to have a fabulous time!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Kaos

Yo bros i cant rsvp. Says the link could not be found????


----------



## Andre

Kaos said:


> Yo bros i cant rsvp. Says the link could not be found????


The blue "Click here to RSVP" strip in the very first post of this thread. It opens a dialogue box. Works fine for me. Suppose you have to be on a PC.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie




----------



## theyettie

theyettie said:


> View attachment 53697



This is an attempt at a very subtle bump...

Also, the guy that put the letter "b" in the word "subtle" is one clever bastard!!


----------



## Silver

I want to say thanks to all of you that have RSVPed thus far

We have been a bit quiet on the VapeCon front but I can assure you we are working very hard behind the scenes to make this a great event. 

We have been back to the venue a few times. Here are some pics of a recent visit a few days ago where we had to go measure a few things 

It was being used to host UNISA for exams. Luckily I wasn't writing that day. Hehe




Quite an impressive sight. We had to wait a bit for the adjudicators to say "pens down" so we could go take our measurements. Brings back lots of memories ....




It's going to be a great day on the 27th of August!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> I want to say thanks to all of you that have RSVPed thus far
> 
> We have been a bit quiet on the VapeCon front but I can assure you we are working very hard behind the scenes to make this a great event.
> 
> We have been back to the venue a few times. Here are some pics of a recent visit a few days ago where we had to go measure a few things
> 
> It was being used to host UNISA for exams. Luckily I wasn't writing that day. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 54060
> 
> 
> Quite an impressive sight. We had to wait a bit for the adjudicators to say "pens down" so we could go take our measurements. Brings back lots of memories ....
> 
> View attachment 54061
> 
> 
> It's going to be a great day on the 27th of August!


That does bring back memories! Rushing so that you weren't stuck there for the last 30 minutes or whatever the rule was. That venue looks amazing @Silver , I'm really trying hard to organise attendance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> That does bring back memories! Rushing so that you weren't stuck there for the last 30 minutes or whatever the rule was. That venue looks amazing @Silver , I'm really trying hard to organise attendance!



Would be fantastic if you could attend @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 4RML

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *We are extremely excited and pleased to announce VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA.*
> 
> It will take place on *Saturday 27 August 2016 *and will be held at the *Heartfelt Arena *in Pretoria.
> 
> The venue is superb for this event. It is going to be an epic day of fun and excitement for all.
> 
> There are going to be lots of *competitions, giveaways and prizes*. While this event is open to all, we are going to do something special for the ECIGSSA members. For some of these giveaways, we are going to be making use of the RSVP list. So please RSVP with the *blue button *below. (with a normal browser - not Tapatalk)
> 
> There will be *many amazing vendors *at VapeCon 2016 - so you can see and meet them all in one location. And of course, get your favourite gear and juices. Vendors will be announced in the coming weeks...
> 
> We will announce more details as the event unfolds as well as where to get tickets. Don't worry, it's going to be affordable for all.
> 
> Please note that the official VapeCon website is under construction and will be up soon!
> 
> The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA so the team here is going to be working hard in the coming months to make it a success. @Silver will be handling vendors for the event and both @Rob Fisher and @Silver will be the official spokespersons.
> 
> Please save the date and be sure to join us for a most memorable vaping day at VapeCon 2016.
> 
> View attachment 51928
> 
> 
> [RSVP=22094]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]
> 
> acorn - 1
> AniDey - 2
> Anubis - 1
> Attie - 2
> Benjamin Cripps - 1
> BigAnt - 3
> BigGuy - 1
> BLFM - 1 - _GO!_
> BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - 2
> brotiform - 2
> BumbleBee - 2 - __
> Bundu - 1
> Byron - 1 - _WHAAT_
> cam - 1 - _there like a bear_
> Carel1966 - 2 - _Wife and I will be there! Looking forward _
> Caveman - 1 - _worth the drive from JHB_
> ChadB - 2
> Chezzig - 3
> ChrisFJS - 1 - _Time to start saving!!!!_
> CloudmanJHB - 2
> Clouds4Days - 2 - _Pretoria are you ready... Vape on..._
> Cobrali - 1 - _Amped!_
> Colin Gooderham - 1
> ComplexChaos - 1
> Constavapeted - 3
> CookieMonster101 - 1 - _*Looks at mod* -"The vape is strong with this one"_
> Create-A-Cloud - 2 - _We go hard. We go BIG. VapeFAM_
> Crittilian23 - 1
> Cruzz_33 - 4
> Cuan - 2
> Cybermoo - 2 - _Cybermoo from the Campos Clan!_
> Dale Edwards - 6
> Dave1 - 1 - _It's gonna be Cloudy, guaranteed!!!!_
> Dave557 - 2
> De Waal - 1
> Deckie - 1
> DeeJona - 1
> Dr Phil - 2
> drew - 2
> DrSirus-88 - 3
> dstroya - 2
> DuncanG - 4
> DylanF - 4
> Eben21 - 1
> element0709 - 2
> ET - 1 - _VapeCon Baby Yeah !!!!_
> ettiennedj - 1
> Ezekiel - 1
> Falco Swanepoel - 1
> Farhaan Joosub - 2 - _Can't wait!_
> Flash696 - 1 - _3_
> Footlongzebra - 2
> Forfcuksakes - 2
> Fydo - 2
> G-Step - 2
> gatecrasherza1 - 2
> Gerhard Jansen van Vuuren - 4
> gertvanjoe - 1 - _Let there be clouds _
> Ghostza - 2
> Gizmo - 6
> GreenyZA - 2 - _Better hide some money for A Vape Bugdet boost!! _
> Greg Psaros - 1
> GregF - 2
> Haasman - 2
> Harmlessguy - 1
> HOGZVAPE - 2
> HouseOfVape - 7
> Jaco Moller - 4
> JacoV - 1 - _im in_
> Jakey - 1 - _Oviaaaas_
> Jaypstagrammar - 2
> Jesslith - 2 - _Vape on_
> Jimmyza - 2
> Johann van de Venter - 2 - _Yea Baby...!!! Let's do this!!_
> John - 1 - _Bring the clouds!!!_
> JohnoF - 2
> JOPO Strydom - 4 - _My Girlfriend and 2 of our friends will be there_
> Joyce L'dy Vape - 8 - _yhoop yhoop_
> JPODS - 3
> Justink - 2 - _Wifey comming along! Woot!_
> kbgvirus - 1
> Keith Milton - 5
> Kevin Dreyer - 2
> Khabir Tayob - 2
> KieranD - 8 - _BOOOOOOOYA Yo Biscuit!!!_
> Kiki_bear - 1 - _Whoop whoop_
> kimbo - 1
> KimVapeDashian - 4
> KingSize - 2
> kiwi_wannabe - 2
> Kuhlkatz - 1
> kyle_redbull - 6
> LeonG - 4
> LFC - 3
> Lingogrey - 1
> Lord Vetinari - 1 - _lock and load... this will be my holiday traveling all the way from the Cape_
> Mac75 - 2
> Manus - 3
> Marius Combrink - 2 - _OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> MarkDBN - 2 - _Bringing the haze!_
> Markus - 2
> mc_zamo - 1
> Melissa31 - 2 - _Super Excited!!!_
> Michael Buys - 3
> michael dos santos - 2
> Mikhail - 1
> mildly.inked - 1
> Misterty - 1
> Moe Shi - 1
> MoeB786 - 8 - _First Vapecon Event_
> moey0208 - 6 - _Cant wait! it's going to be epic_
> mohamedk.khan - 2 - _Excited for days_
> Moosa86 - 3
> morras - 2 - _lekker man , lekker_
> Muchis - 1
> MunG - 3
> MurderDoll - 1
> n0ugh7_zw - 3 - _hells yes! I guess I'll have time to look at maps for this Pretoria place _
> Naeemhoosen - 1
> NewOobY - 2 - _woot - can't wait. This is gonna be sick_
> Nibbler - 2 - _I make ejuice vanish_
> Nicus - 1
> Nightfearz - 2
> Nizamudeen - 2 - _Not much to say on instructions just really excited to be apart of the vape life_
> Nosvarato - 1
> Ollie - 2 - _........Drumroll........._
> Omar_mk5 - 4 - _#vapecon can't wait_
> omgmutantniknak - 5
> OnePowerfulCorsa - 1
> Oupa - 3
> Paulie - 1 - _YAY!!_
> Phill - 2
> picautomaton - 1
> PieterRoodt - 2
> Pixstar - 3
> Poppie - 2 - _I'm sure its going to be great_
> PrenessaM - 2
> raihaan - 2 - _Il be there!!_
> Rameez_VGod - 3
> Random-Hero - 2 - _Lekker in my Hometown_
> Retro Vape Co - 3
> RicoVapes88 - 4
> Riyash - 1
> Rob Fisher - 1 - _Bring it on Baby!_
> Robert Howes - 2
> rogue zombie - 2
> Rooigevaar - 1
> Ross Holland - 1
> Rossouw - 1
> Roxy - 1 - _Yeah baby!!!!!_
> Ruan Botha - 2
> Sakkie - 1
> Sakuru - 2
> Satans_Stick - 2 - _OH MY GLOB YES_
> SAVaper - 2
> shaunnadan - 2 - _OH yeah !!!_
> Silent Echo - 4 - _Yeah! Vape squad assemble!_
> Silver - 2 - _Can't wait!!!_
> Sir Vape - 3 - _Whhhhhhhhhoooooop_
> Siven - 2
> Smoky Jordan - 2
> Soprono - 1
> Stefan123 - 1 - _No special instuctions , just there to vape on ecigssa_
> Sterling Vape - 1
> Steve Claassen - 1
> Stoefnick - 4 - _HerpaDerpa_
> Stooge - 1
> Stroodlepuff - 3 - _Hellllll Yeah_
> suhail - 5
> Systematical - 2
> Taariq404 - 1
> TheBarnacle - 1
> therazia - 3 - _AMAZING! Gonna enjoy the cloudy day _
> TheSaint742757 - 5
> TheVapeBrewer - 2
> theyettie - 2 - _Rock on!!_
> TisH - 2
> Tobie - 2
> TommyL - 2
> UrbanLegend - 1
> Vapebends - 1
> Vapington - 8
> Vapordude - 1
> waja09 - 1
> WARMACHINE - 1
> wazarmoto - 5
> Weaselwebb - 1
> White Cloud - 1
> Willem(veXy) - 2
> Willyza - 2
> YeOldeOke - 2
> Yiannaki - 3
> yuganp - 1
> Yusuf Cape Vaper - 1
> Zaahid237 - 2
> zadiac - 1
> Zambezi Vapers - 2 - _Definitely gonna try get there!_
> 
> Total: 423


That's my birthday..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Huge Very Huge Nice 
BUT
Can't find/see the and the 



Nice Venue Gents


----------



## Jakey

Quite amazed at the numbers thus far. Will be even bigger than the rsvp list indicates thats for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> Huge Very Huge Nice
> BUT
> Can't find/see the and the
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Venue Gents



Dont worry @Willyza 
It will all be organised as per your smilie icons

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alicia Scrooby

AliciaScrooby 4


----------



## Andre

Alicia Scrooby said:


> AliciaScrooby 4


There is a blue RSVP square button in the first post, which you have to click on and add your name and number attending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alicia Scrooby said:


> AliciaScrooby 4



Hi @Alicia Scrooby 
Welcome to the forum

Please would you use the Blue RSVP button on the first post of this thread. 
You need to use a normal browser on your cell or computer. (Tapatalk does not show the RSVP button) 

Just click on page one and go to the first post then find the blue button above the RSVP list. Once you have clicked on it you can enter "4" and a comment if you want to.


----------



## shaunnadan

450 people so far

This is going to be EPIC !

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kyle_redbull

Ticket prices?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

flight is booked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> flight is booked



Great stuff @n0ugh7_zw 
Thanks for all the effort!
I am sure you are going to have a great time

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Umar Osman

Waiting impatiently for Vape con!!!!!!! Sweet venue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RSVP list has reached a momentous milestone

*500* !

Wow!
That is great! 
Thanks to all those that have RSVP'ed

We are going to have some great giveaways for the ECIGSSA members at VapeCon!!

And name tags for each and every one of you .... of course

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## brotiform

Fantastic news , this is gonna be one heck of an event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Can't believe it, but I actually might just be able to attend VapeCon, all depends on my Mozambique & Malawi business trip, but think I might just just make it, looks like I will be landing in JHB on that Friday, so going to try and arrange for a flight back to CT either on the Sunday or Monday, so pls hold thumbs for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit: Lol, not Mozambique & Malawi, Zambia & Malawi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Alexander Scott said:


> Can't believe it, but I actually might just be able to attend VapeCon, all depends on my Mozambique & Malawi business trip, but think I might just just make it, looks like I will be landing in JHB on that Friday, so going to try and arrange for a flight back to CT either on the Sunday or Monday, so pls hold thumbs for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Alexander Scott said:


> Can't believe it, but I actually might just be able to attend VapeCon, all depends on my Mozambique & Malawi business trip, but think I might just just make it, looks like I will be landing in JHB on that Friday, so going to try and arrange for a flight back to CT either on the Sunday or Monday, so pls hold thumbs for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: Lol, not Mozambique & Malawi, Zambia & Malawi



Super @Alexander Scott - holding thumbs for you that it works out
Will be great to see you there if you can make it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Well Done Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Super @Alexander Scott - holding thumbs for you that it works out
> Will be great to see you there if you can make it



Thanks @Silver, yes would be great to actually meet you all in person!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Lol, I like the new green Shiny on my profile, lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*526* RSVPs

That is marvellous
Keep it up ECIGSSA!

Thanks to all those who have RSVPed thus far

Those that RSVP will get a forum name tag on the day and will be eligible for some special giveaway draws for ECIGSSA members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shit just got real! 



Your booking is complete. 

Kleinkaap Boutique Hotel
87 Jim Van Der Merwe Road
Centurion
0014
+27126549878

Check in: Thursday, August 25, 2016
Check out: Sunday, August 28, 2016
Number of nights: 3 nights
Room type: Luxury King Room

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Frikkie6000

@Rob Fisher Kleinkaap is a stunning place !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Frikkie6000 said:


> @Rob Fisher Kleinkaap is a stunning place !



Thanks @Frikkie6000! I see it is the 17th best hotel in SA! Great reviews! We are gonna have a good time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Is the date 100% solid? For booking air tickets and stuffs
> 
> Might be a couple of Zimbos coming with me, dunno for sure yet



Eish, more Zimbos. I arrested 3 yesterday.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Pyphonderd pyp en pyptig RSVP's! Dis pokken....jammer........dis plippen baie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Number of days till VapeCon 2016.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

Just a heads up to the mods, the date on the website says 2017.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac

@Gizmo


----------



## skola

Sorted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> Sorted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yip, thanks @skola for picking that up. It was sorted earlier today
Lol, if it was in 2017 that would be way too long to wait. Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaping Vaas

Hey Guys, me and the wifey is going to go!!! Can't Wait!!!
One question... Probably been asked a lot before. But, where can I buy tickets?

Thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Vaping Vaas said:


> Hey Guys, me and the wifey is going to go!!! Can't Wait!!!
> One question... Probably been asked a lot before. But, where can I buy tickets?
> 
> Thanx



Here @Vaping Vaas https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Firefly96

I cant wait! This is going to be so much fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie

Looking forward to it - going to be awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Wow! Over 600 RSVPs!*

That is quite incredible ECIGSSA members!
Thanks to all those who have RSVPed thus far

Just a reminder, those that RSVP will get a forum name tag on the day and will be eligible for some special giveaway draws for ECIGSSA members

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Zakariya Baker

For once in my life I'm upset that I stay in CPT. Student life's not gonna let me get all the way up there xD

Reactions: Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jesslith

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *We are extremely excited and pleased to announce VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA.*
> 
> It will take place on *Saturday 27 August 2016 *and will be held at the *Heartfelt Arena *in Pretoria.
> 
> The venue is superb for this event. It is going to be an epic day of fun and excitement for all.
> 
> There are going to be lots of *competitions, giveaways and prizes*. While this event is open to all, we are going to do something special for the ECIGSSA members. For some of these giveaways, we are going to be making use of the RSVP list. So please RSVP with the *blue button *below. (with a normal browser - not Tapatalk)
> 
> *SA's best vaping vendors under one roof!*
> There are over *40 amazing vendors confirmed *so far for VapeCon 2016 - so you can see and meet them all in one location. And of course, get your favourite gear and juices. See the confirmed vendors thread here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/
> 
> *VapeCon website : http://vapecon.co.za*
> 
> *Buy tickets online for R50 and save!
> https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html*
> (R70 if you buy at the door)
> 
> The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA so the team here is going to be working hard in the coming months to make it a success. @Silver will be handling vendors for the event and both @Rob Fisher and @Silver will be the official spokespersons.
> 
> Please save the date and be sure to join us for a most memorable vaping day at VapeCon 2016.
> 
> View attachment 51928
> 
> 
> [RSVP=22094]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]
> 
> 0FTG0 - 1 - _This will be a first for me_
> Abbas - 1
> ace_d_house_cat - 3
> acorn - 1
> Alexander Scott - 1 - _This is gonna be Epic!! Can't wait!_
> Alex_GW - 1 - _Can't wait_
> Anees M Kara - 1
> AniDey - 2
> ankles - 1 - _Going to be legendary _
> Anomie - 5
> Anubis - 1
> ATOMIZE.CO.ZA - 2 - _Can't Wait!_
> Attie - 2
> Baardmeester - 3
> Bachus - 2 - _Clouds 4 Days !!!_
> Basiegru - 2 - _Not missing this for the world!!!!_
> Benjamin Cripps - 1
> BibbyBubbly - 1
> BigAnt - 3
> BigGuy - 1
> BlackScholes - 1
> BLFM - 1 - _GO!_
> Blu_Marlin - 1
> Boktiet - 1 - _Can't wait!!_
> BrendzZ - 2 - _Cant Wait!!_
> BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - 2
> brotiform - 2
> BumbleBee - 2 - __
> Bundu - 1
> Byron - 1 - _WHAAT_
> cam - 1 - _there like a bear_
> Caramia - 2
> Carel1966 - 2 - _Wife and I will be there! Looking forward _
> Caveman - 1 - _worth the drive from JHB_
> ChadB - 2
> Chezzig - 3
> Chothia - 2
> ChrisFJS - 1 - _Time to start saving!!!!_
> Cinder - 4
> circles - 2
> CloudmanJHB - 2
> Clouds4Days - 2 - _Pretoria are you ready... Vape on..._
> Cobrali - 1 - _Amped!_
> Colin Gooderham - 1
> Comfort Vape - 1
> ComplexChaos - 1
> Constavapeted - 3
> CookieMonster101 - 1 - _*Looks at mod* -"The vape is strong with this one"_
> CraftyZA - 1
> Create-A-Cloud - 2 - _We go hard. We go BIG. VapeFAM_
> Crittilian23 - 1
> Cruzz_33 - 4
> Cuan - 2
> Cybermoo - 2 - _Cybermoo from the Campos Clan!_
> Dale Edwards - 6
> Daniel Alves - 2 - _cant wait, clouds for dayz_
> Darrylth - 1
> Dave1 - 1 - _It's gonna be Cloudy, guaranteed!!!!_
> Dave557 - 2
> De Waal - 1
> Deadz - 2
> Deckie - 1
> DeeJona - 1
> Didi-vapes - 2
> Dimitri_jk - 1
> Dr Phil - 2
> drew - 2
> DrSirus-88 - 3
> dstroya - 2
> DuncanG - 4
> DylanF - 4
> Eben21 - 1
> Ebrahim Gangat - 2
> Eequinox - 2
> element0709 - 2
> ENRICO MANILAL - 2
> ET - 1 - _VapeCon Baby Yeah !!!!_
> ettiennedj - 1
> Ezekiel - 1
> Falco Swanepoel - 1
> Fandelz - 1 - _Excited!!!_
> Farhaan Joosub - 2 - _Can't wait!_
> First Lady - 1
> Flash696 - 1 - _3_
> Footlongzebra - 2
> Forfcuksakes - 2
> FrakkenPrawn - 1 - _Well why the heck not!_
> Frikkie6000 - 1
> Fydo - 2
> G-Step - 2
> gatecrasherza1 - 2
> Gerhard Jansen van Vuuren - 4
> gertvanjoe - 1 - _Let there be clouds _
> Ghostza - 2
> Gibo - 1
> Gizmo - 12
> Golden Goose - 2
> GreenyZA - 2 - _Better hide some money for A Vape Bugdet boost!! _
> GregF - 2
> Haasman - 2
> Harmlessguy - 1
> Hcassim - 2
> Hero - 2 - _This Is going to be EPIC..........._
> HOGZVAPE - 2
> HouseOfVape - 7
> incredible_hullk - 1 - _Waterkloof AFB needs to close for the day...visibility will be impaired with clouders!!_
> Ivan David - 2 - _Really excited for this!_
> Jaco Moller - 4
> JacoV - 1 - _im in_
> Jakes46 - 2
> Jakey - 1 - _Oviaaaas_
> Jaypstagrammar - 2
> Jebula999 - 2 - _Me and the misses coming from Cape Town _
> Jerakeen - 2
> Jesslith - 2 - _Vape on_
> Jimmyza - 2
> JoeBlowsClouds - 2
> JoeSmoke - 2 - _Looking forward to it_
> Joey786 - 8
> Johann van de Venter - 2 - _Yea Baby...!!! Let's do this!!_
> John - 1 - _Bring the clouds!!!_
> JohnoF - 2
> JOPO Strydom - 4 - _My Girlfriend and 2 of our friends will be there_
> Josh1625 - 2 - _Going to be epic_
> Joyce L'dy Vape - 8 - _yhoop yhoop_
> JPODS - 3
> Jrsteenkamp - 4
> Justin Pattrick - 2 - _Yeeeeeeaaah_
> Justink - 2 - _Wifey comming along! Woot!_
> kbgvirus - 1
> Keith Milton - 5
> Kevin Dreyer - 2
> Khabir Tayob - 2
> KieranD - 8 - _BOOOOOOOYA Yo Biscuit!!!_
> Kiki_bear - 1 - _Whoop whoop_
> kimbo - 1
> KimVapeDashian - 4
> KingSize - 2
> kiwi_wannabe - 2
> Kuhlkatz - 1
> Kungfubadge - 4 - _4ish people i will be dragging a few people to this they just dont know it yet_
> kyle_redbull - 6
> LeonG - 4
> LFC - 3
> Lian - 2
> Lingogrey - 1
> Lord Vetinari - 1 - _lock and load... this will be my holiday traveling all the way from the Cape_
> Lushen - 3
> m.y vape - 3 - _Going to be awwsam!!!_
> Mac75 - 2
> Maknash - 1
> Manus - 3
> Marius Combrink - 2 - _OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> MarkDBN - 2 - _Bringing the haze!_
> Markus - 2
> mc_zamo - 1
> Melissa31 - 2 - _Super Excited!!!_
> MetalGearX - 1
> Michael Buys - 3
> michael dos santos - 2
> Mikhail - 1
> mildly.inked - 1
> minicoil - 3 - _Ready to unveil something AWESOME to pretoria_
> Misterty - 1
> Moe Shi - 1
> MoeB786 - 8 - _First Vapecon Event_
> moey0208 - 6 - _Cant wait! it's going to be epic_
> Mohamed Alaudin - 1 - _First time_
> mohamedk.khan - 2 - _Excited for days_
> moolies86 - 2
> Moosa86 - 3
> morras - 2 - _lekker man , lekker_
> MrPresident - 1
> Muaaz - 3 - _If possible I would pay extra at the door for great seating. (My tickets will be bought at the door)_
> Muchis - 1
> Muhammad Peer - 1 - _Entering with 1 - leaving with 2 (Hopefully)_
> Mukhtaar - 3
> MunG - 3
> MurderDoll - 1
> n0ugh7_zw - 3 - _hells yes! I guess I'll have time to look at maps for this Pretoria place _
> Naeemhoosen - 1
> NewOobY - 2 - _woot - can't wait. This is gonna be sick_
> Nibbler - 2 - _I make ejuice vanish_
> Nicholas Grove - 2
> Nicus - 1
> Nightfearz - 2
> Nizamudeen - 2 - _Not much to say on instructions just really excited to be apart of the vape life_
> Nizo - 4 - _#FirstVapeCon_
> Nosvarato - 1
> Ollie - 2 - _........Drumroll........._
> Omar_mk5 - 4 - _#vapecon can't wait_
> omgmutantniknak - 5
> OnePowerfulCorsa - 1
> Orrin Gradwell - 4
> Oupa - 3
> Oupoot - 2 - _Gonna be the best ever whoop whoop_
> Paulie - 1 - _YAY!!_
> PauloDF - 3 - _Can't Wait..._
> Phill - 2
> picautomaton - 1
> PieterRoodt - 2
> PiffleZz - 2 - _Surprise for Bae_
> Pixstar - 3
> Poppie - 2 - _I'm sure its going to be great_
> PrenessaM - 2
> PrinceVlad - 2
> PsiSan - 4
> PutRid - 1
> Quakes - 2 - _Tickets already bought!!! Can't wait!_
> raihaan - 2 - _Il be there!!_
> Rameez_VGod - 3
> Random-Hero - 2 - _Lekker in my Hometown_
> Random_Sheep - 2
> Retro Vape Co - 3
> Riaan Aitkem - 2
> Ricky000666 - 2
> RicoVapes88 - 4
> Riyash - 1
> Rob Fisher - 1 - _Bring it on Baby!_
> Robert Howes - 2
> rogue zombie - 2
> Roodt - 1 - _Super stoked_
> Rooigevaar - 1
> Ross Holland - 1
> Rossouw - 1
> Roxy - 1 - _Yeah baby!!!!!_
> Ruan Botha - 2
> Sakkie - 1
> Sakuru - 2
> Satans_Stick - 2 - _OH MY GLOB YES_
> sato - 1 - _satovape_
> SAVaper - 2
> Shabbz - 2
> Shane - 5
> Shantz - 2
> shaunnadan - 2 - _OH yeah !!!_
> Shooterbuddy - 2 - _Yay!!!_
> sideshowruki - 2
> Silent Echo - 4 - _Yeah! Vape squad assemble!_
> Silver - 2 - _Can't wait!!!_
> Sir Vape - 3 - _Whhhhhhhhhoooooop_
> Siven - 2
> skola - 1
> SkollieG - 1
> Smoke187 - 3
> SmokGuy - 2
> Smoky Jordan - 2
> Soprono - 2
> Stefan123 - 1 - _No special instuctions , just there to vape on ecigssa_
> Sterling Vape - 1
> Steve Claassen - 1
> Stoefnick - 4 - _HerpaDerpa_
> Stooge - 1
> Stroodlepuff - 3 - _Hellllll Yeah_
> suhail - 8
> Suhail Surtee - 1 - _Very Pleased and Excited to be part of this spectacle _
> Super Buttons - 4 - _caint wait cloud comp_
> Systematical - 2
> Taariq404 - 1
> Tayla God - 1 - _Can't wait!!!!!!!_
> TheBarnacle - 1
> therazia - 3 - _AMAZING! Gonna enjoy the cloudy day _
> TheSaint742757 - 5
> TheVapeBrewer - 2
> theyettie - 2 - _Rock on!!_
> Tinonino13 - 3
> TisH - 2
> Tobie - 2
> TommyL - 2
> u4ria - 2
> Umar Osman - 3
> UrbanLegend - 1
> Vape addict - 4
> Vapebends - 1
> Vapefree - 1 - _Time?_
> Vapemeister - 1
> Vapester Steve - 1 - _Neeeeed to GO!!!!!!_
> Vaping Vaas - 2 - _Can't wait, left the icky sticks - almost 1 year without smoking!! Whoohoo!!_
> Vapington - 8
> vaporbud77 - 2
> Vapordude - 1
> Vetsak - 1
> waja09 - 1
> Warlock - 1 - _Will be joining Willyza---so should my count be zero?_
> WARMACHINE - 1
> Waseem411 - 4 - _This is going to be EPIC!!!_
> wazarmoto - 5
> Weaselwebb - 1
> Wendyvz - 2
> White Cloud - 1
> Willan - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Willem(veXy) - 2
> Willyza - 2
> YeOldeOke - 2
> Yiannaki - 3
> Yoda - 2
> Yolande08 - 1
> yuganp - 1
> Yusuf Cape Vaper - 1
> Zaahid237 - 2
> zadiac - 1
> Zambezi Vapers - 2 - _Definitely gonna try get there!_
> Zubair Randeree - 4 - _Cant wait #FirstVapeCon_
> 
> Total: 652


It gonna be a epic vaping time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Did anyone inform the fire department not to be alarmed if they see smoke. 
Making clouds and the fire department is like braai and coffee. They just don't go together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

MarcelinoJ said:


> Did anyone inform the fire department not to be alarmed if they see smoke.
> Making clouds and the fire department is like braai and coffee. They just don't go together.



Lol @MarcelinoJ 

On that note
I think we may just need to try organise a group cloud photo...
I see a cloud... A BIG cloud!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

lol @Silver, sounds like a plan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Just let the photographer know he/she should use a really wide lens. Hehehehe That's going to be a huge cloud for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Can anyone recommend a nice hotel that's close by


----------



## kimbo

Bus ticket booked, VapeCon ticket bought

VapeCon here i come !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> Bus ticket booked, VapeCon ticket bought
> 
> VapeCon here i come !!
> 
> View attachment 61375



Oh that is just MARVELLOUS @kimbo!
Congrats !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Can anyone recommend a nice hotel that's close by



Hi @Zeki Hilmi

These are not recommendations as such, so I suggest you check them out and do your own research, but we managed to get a list of nearby hotels:

Sierra Hotel Burgers Park (4KM away)
Protea Hotel Capital (4KM away)
Red Apple Guesthouse (4KM away)
The Cedars Bed and Breakfast (5KM away)
Manhattan Hotel (5KM away)
Morning Star Express Hotel (5KM away)
Stay Easy Pretoria (6KM away)
Tram Village (8KM away)
Hotel 224 (8KM away)
Arcadia Hotel (8KM away)
The Royal Elephant Hotel (9KM away)
Kleinkaap Boutique Hotel (10KM away)
Leriba Hotel (10KM away)
Lapalosa Lodge (11KM away)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

*


RSVP list has reached 686!*
*Things are heating up...*

*

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> *
> View attachment 61631
> 
> RSVP list has reached 686!*
> *Things are heating up...*
> 
> *
> View attachment 61632
> *


Agreed, this is going to be Epic with a capital E....
I just hope the vendors are brining extra hands to help them. Theres going to be queues going out the door at all the booths.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> Agreed, this is going to be Epic with a capital E....
> I just hope the vendors are brining extra hands to help them. Theres going to be queues going out the door at all the booths.



Lol @Blu_Marlin 
Good point
Well one thing I can say is that the stands will be big enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks to all those who have RSVP'ed thus far

This is going to be a very special event!
Tomorrow it will be a month to go

Final preparations are underway and we are doing all we can to make this great!

Thanks all - cannot wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Thanks to all those who have RSVP'ed thus far
> 
> This is going to be a very special event!
> Tomorrow it will be a month to go
> 
> Final preparations are underway and we are doing all we can to make this great!
> 
> Thanks all - cannot wait


Thanks to you and all the people behind the seance for this @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> Thanks to all those who have RSVP'ed thus far
> 
> This is going to be a very special event!
> Tomorrow it will be a month to go
> 
> Final preparations are underway and we are doing all we can to make this great!
> 
> Thanks all - cannot wait



Awesome. Can't wait.
Thanks to everyone that is working hard on this.


----------



## Silver

Today's date : 27 July

*VapeCon 2016 : 27 August*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Oh wow! 739 RSVP's! This going to be huge! Can't wait.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

zadiac said:


> Oh wow! 739 RSVP's! This going to be huge! Can't wait.


It's going to be totally epic! I can't wait either


----------



## Petrus

@Silver, I am trying my best to be at Vapecon, where is the best and closest places to stay/overnight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Petrus said:


> @Silver, I am trying my best to be at Vapecon, where is the best and closest places to stay/overnight?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/page-5#post-404057

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, I am trying my best to be at Vapecon, where is the best and closest places to stay/overnight?



Hi @Petrus - that is wonderful news!!!!

as @BumbleBee posted above
Please note we are not recommending those places - it is just a list of places we got nearby the venue
You will have to check them out and evaluate for yourself

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

Hey mate @Silver where can i rsvp for this event i need to be there really need to will be my first one?!!!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hey mate @Silver where can i rsvp for this event i need to be there really need to will be my first one?!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Hi @mcgeerj35 
Just go to the first post in this thread
The RSVP list is there
But you need to use a normal browser, not Tapatalk. The RSVP functionality of the forum is not picked up on Tapatalk.


----------



## mcgeerj35

Thanks buddy wil do it now 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

I am very happy to announce that we are going to do a *few random draws for complimentary tickets to VapeCon 2016 *- from the RSVP list on the first page.




Winners will get *complimentary access for 2 people* to VapeCon 2016 on 27th August

Some rules we will be applying to these draws:

Members of the Admin/Mod team, vendors and their staff wont be eligible
Eligible winners need to have a minimum of 20 posts
We will do the first draw tomorrow. Winners will be announced in this thread.

There will be several draws 

So if you havent RSVP'ed yet, now is your chance. Remember, those that RSVP will get their own name tags on VapeCon day (so we all know who we are) and will also be eligible fr some special giveaway prizes on the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> I am very happy to announce that we are going to do a *few random draws for complimentary tickets to VapeCon 2016 *- from the RSVP list on the first page.
> 
> View attachment 62015
> 
> 
> Winners will get *complimentary access for 2 people* to VapeCon 2016 on 27th August
> 
> Some rules we will be applying to these draws:
> 
> Members of the Admin/Mod team, vendors and their staff wont be eligible
> Eligible winners need to have a minimum of 20 posts
> We will do the first draw tomorrow. Winners will be announced in this thread.
> 
> There will be several draws
> 
> So if you havent RSVP'ed yet, now is your chance. Remember, those that RSVP will get their own name tags on VapeCon day (so we all know who we are) and will also be eligible fr some special giveaway prizes on the day.


@Silver and if the winner already bought tickets?


----------



## kimbo

kimbo said:


> @Silver and if the winner already bought tickets?


Edit: Can we swop it for n cup of coffee?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Silver and if the winner already bought tickets?



Lol @kimbo - I knew someone would ask that after I posted - hehe
Thanks for raising that

If the winner has already bought tickets then we can make plans for you to give the complimentary access as a gift to a friend or someone else.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

Things just got real!! VapeCon here I come!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Alexander Scott said:


> Things just got real!! VapeCon here I come!!
> 
> View attachment 62141



That is awesome @Alexander Scott 
I am delighted that you will be attending!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Time to announce the winner of the first RSVP list random draw for complimentary access to VapeCon 2016...


----------



## Silver

And the winner of the first draw is:

*@Cruzz_33 !
*
Congrats @Cruzz_33 - you are the winner of RSVP list random draw number 1

You have won *complimentary access for two people* at VapeCon 2016 on 27th August 2016

We will make contact with you to arrange...

Looking forward to seeing you there !





(Only showing first 10 in the randomiser. There were 345 items in it. And we had to draw three times to get a winner with more than 20 posts.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Cruzz_33

Oh wow thanks so much to the whole ecigssa team this is awesome !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Well done @Cruzz_33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Congratz @Cruzz_33


----------



## Muhammad Peer

I drive past Heartfelt Arena twice a day - the excitement is building!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kyle_redbull

I won't be able to make vapecon unfortunately . Really needed to buy ccells from Sir vape 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> I won't be able to make vapecon unfortunately . Really needed to buy ccells from Sir vape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Oh no, that is bad news @kyle_redbull 
Sorry to hear
Hope its for a good reason


----------



## kyle_redbull

Silver said:


> Oh no, that is bad news @kyle_redbull
> Sorry to hear
> Hope its for a good reason


Moving house bud sucks as I was so looking forward to it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Steve

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *We are extremely excited and pleased to announce VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA.*
> 
> It will take place on *Saturday 27 August 2016 *and will be held at the *Heartfelt Arena *in Pretoria.
> 
> The venue is superb for this event. It is going to be an epic day of fun and excitement for all.
> 
> There are going to be lots of *competitions, giveaways and prizes*. While this event is open to all, we are going to do something special for the ECIGSSA members. For some of these giveaways, we are going to be making use of the RSVP list. So please RSVP with the *blue button *below. (with a normal browser - not Tapatalk)
> 
> *SA's best vaping vendors under one roof!*
> There are over *40 amazing vendors confirmed *so far for VapeCon 2016 - so you can see and meet them all in one location. And of course, get your favourite gear and juices. See the confirmed vendors thread here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/
> 
> *VapeCon website : http://vapecon.co.za*
> 
> *Buy tickets online for R50 and save!
> https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html*
> (R70 if you buy at the door)
> 
> The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA so the team here is going to be working hard in the coming months to make it a success. @Silver will be handling vendors for the event and both @Rob Fisher and @Silver will be the official spokespersons.
> 
> Please save the date and be sure to join us for a most memorable vaping day at VapeCon 2016.
> 
> View attachment 51928
> 
> 
> [RSVP=22094]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]
> 
> 0FTG0 - 1 - _This will be a first for me_
> Abbas - 1
> ace_d_house_cat - 3
> acorn - 1
> Aldine Delport - 4 - _Just want as much info as i can get about this industry_
> alex1501 - 2
> Alexander Scott - 1 - _This is gonna be Epic!! Can't wait!_
> Alex_GW - 1 - _Can't wait_
> Anees M Kara - 1
> AniDey - 2
> ankles - 1 - _Going to be legendary _
> Anomie - 5
> Anubis - 1
> Archangel2203 - 2
> ATOMIZE.CO.ZA - 2 - _Can't Wait!_
> Atsbitscrisp - 2 - _Woohoo! +1 non vaper. Hoping to make a convert of him..._
> Attie - 2
> Baardmeester - 3
> Baby Blue$ - 2
> Bachus - 2 - _Clouds 4 Days !!!_
> Basiegru - 2 - _Not missing this for the world!!!!_
> Benjamin Cripps - 1
> BibbyBubbly - 1
> BigAnt - 3
> BigGuy - 1
> BlackScholes - 1
> BLFM - 1 - _GO!_
> Blu_Marlin - 1
> Boktiet - 1 - _Can't wait!!_
> BrendzZ - 2 - _Cant Wait!!_
> BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - 2
> brotiform - 2
> BumbleBee - 2 - __
> Bundu - 1
> Byron - 1 - _WHAAT_
> cam - 1 - _there like a bear_
> capetocuba - 1 - _Quick in and out!_
> Caramia - 2
> Carel1966 - 2 - _Wife and I will be there! Looking forward _
> Caveman - 1 - _worth the drive from JHB_
> ChadB - 2
> Chezzig - 3
> Chhaya - 3 - _I'll be there on time, I'll be there the whole day, and I'm looking forward to the give away's. I would never miss it! See you soon!_
> Chothia - 2
> ChrisAngel447 - 2 - _Will be EPIC!!!!! So Excited!!!_
> ChrisFJS - 1 - _Time to start saving!!!!_
> Cinder - 4
> circles - 2
> Claire - 3 - _One disabled_
> Cloudervap278 - 2
> CloudmanJHB - 2
> Clouds4Days - 2 - _Pretoria are you ready... Vape on..._
> Cobrali - 1 - _Amped!_
> Colin Gooderham - 1
> Comfort Vape - 1
> ComplexChaos - 1
> Constavapeted - 3
> CookieMonster101 - 1 - _*Looks at mod* -"The vape is strong with this one"_
> CraftyZA - 1
> Create-A-Cloud - 2 - _We go hard. We go BIG. VapeFAM_
> Crittilian23 - 1
> Cruzz_33 - 4
> Cuan - 2
> Cybermoo - 2 - _Cybermoo from the Campos Clan!_
> Dale Edwards - 6
> Damion - 1 - _Whoop cant wait_
> Daniel Alves - 2 - _cant wait, clouds for dayz_
> Daniel Heilbrunn - 5
> Dannythebigg - 2
> Darrylth - 1
> Dave1 - 1 - _It's gonna be Cloudy, guaranteed!!!!_
> Dave557 - 2
> De Waal - 1
> Deadz - 2
> Deckie - 1
> DeeJona - 1
> Devon Strydom - 3
> Didi-vapes - 2
> Dimitri_jk - 1
> Dr Phil - 2
> drew - 2
> DrSirus-88 - 3
> dstroya - 2
> DuncanG - 4
> Duster - 2
> DylanF - 4
> Eben21 - 1
> Ebrahim Gangat - 2
> Eequinox - 2
> element0709 - 2
> Eliz-mari - 2
> ENRICO MANILAL - 2
> ErnstZA - 3
> ET - 1 - _VapeCon Baby Yeah !!!!_
> ettiennedj - 1
> Ezekiel - 1
> Falco Swanepoel - 1
> Fandelz - 1 - _Excited!!!_
> Farhaan Joosub - 2 - _Can't wait!_
> Fidah - 3 - _First time attending Vapecon_
> Firetrap vape - 4 - _Very excited!,,_
> First Lady - 1
> Flash696 - 1 - _3_
> Footlongzebra - 2
> Forfcuksakes - 2
> FrakkenPrawn - 1 - _Well why the heck not!_
> Frikkie6000 - 1
> Fydo - 2
> G-Step - 2
> gatecrasherza1 - 2
> Gdiggity - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Gerhard Jansen van Vuuren - 4
> gertvanjoe - 1 - _Let there be clouds _
> Ghostza - 2
> Gibo - 1
> Gizmo - 15
> Golden Goose - 2
> GreenyZA - 2 - _Better hide some money for A Vape Bugdet boost!! _
> GregF - 2
> Haasman - 2
> Harmlessguy - 1
> Hcassim - 2
> Hero - 2 - _This Is going to be EPIC..........._
> HOGZVAPE - 2
> HouseOfVape - 7
> incredible_hullk - 1 - _Waterkloof AFB needs to close for the day...visibility will be impaired with clouders!!_
> Ivan David - 2 - _Really excited for this!_
> Jaco Moller - 4
> JacoV - 1 - _im in_
> Jakes46 - 2
> Jakey - 1 - _Oviaaaas_
> Jaypstagrammar - 2
> Jebula999 - 2 - _Me and the misses coming from Cape Town _
> Jerakeen - 2
> Jesslith - 2 - _Vape on_
> Jimmyza - 2
> JoeBlowsClouds - 2
> JoeSmoke - 2 - _Looking forward to it_
> Joey786 - 8
> Johann van de Venter - 2 - _Yea Baby...!!! Let's do this!!_
> John - 1 - _Bring the clouds!!!_
> JohnoF - 2
> JonoF - 2
> JOPO Strydom - 4 - _My Girlfriend and 2 of our friends will be there_
> Josh1625 - 2 - _Going to be epic_
> Joshb - 3
> Joyce L'dy Vape - 8 - _yhoop yhoop_
> JPODS - 3
> Jrsteenkamp - 4
> Justin Pattrick - 2 - _Yeeeeeeaaah_
> Justink - 2 - _Wifey comming along! Woot!_
> Karel - 2 - _Uberly excited!!!_
> kbgvirus - 1
> Keith Milton - 5
> Kevin Dreyer - 2
> Khabir Tayob - 2
> KieranD - 8 - _BOOOOOOOYA Yo Biscuit!!!_
> Kiki_bear - 1 - _Whoop whoop_
> kimbo - 2
> KimVapeDashian - 4
> KingSize - 2
> kiwi_wannabe - 2
> Kuhlkatz - 1
> Kungfubadge - 4 - _4ish people i will be dragging a few people to this they just dont know it yet_
> kyle_redbull - 6
> LeonG - 4
> LFC - 3
> Lian - 2
> Lingogrey - 1
> Lord Vetinari - 1 - _lock and load... this will be my holiday traveling all the way from the Cape_
> Lushen - 3
> m.y vape - 3 - _Going to be awwsam!!!_
> Mac75 - 2
> Maknash - 1
> Manus - 3
> Marius Combrink - 2 - _OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> Marius1991 - 2
> MarkDBN - 2 - _Bringing the haze!_
> Markus - 2
> mcgeerj35 - 2 - _Bring the foggg(first vapecon of many)_
> mc_zamo - 1
> Melissa31 - 2 - _Super Excited!!!_
> MetalGearX - 1
> Michael Buys - 3
> michael dos santos - 2
> Michael the Vapor - 1
> Mikhail - 1
> mildly.inked - 1
> minicoil - 3 - _Ready to unveil something AWESOME to pretoria_
> Misterty - 1
> Mobee - 1
> Moe Shi - 1
> MoeB786 - 8 - _First Vapecon Event_
> moey0208 - 6 - _Cant wait! it's going to be epic_
> Mohamed Alaudin - 1 - _First time_
> mohamedk.khan - 2 - _Excited for days_
> moolies86 - 2
> Moosa86 - 3
> morras - 2 - _lekker man , lekker_
> Mos - 1 - _Yeeeeha_
> Mo_MZ - 3 - _Looking fwd to VapeCon_
> MrPresident - 1
> Muaaz - 3 - _If possible I would pay extra at the door for great seating. (My tickets will be bought at the door)_
> Muchis - 1
> Muhammad Peer - 1
> Mukhtaar - 3
> MunG - 3
> MurderDoll - 1
> n0ugh7_zw - 3 - _hells yes! I guess I'll have time to look at maps for this Pretoria place _
> Nabeel_Vally - 2
> Nadim_Paruk - 2 - _First vapecon attending... Excited!_
> Naeemhoosen - 1
> Naeem_M - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> NAM1KAZ3 - 3
> Nash Chetty - 2
> NewOobY - 2 - _woot - can't wait. This is gonna be sick_
> Nibbler - 2 - _I make ejuice vanish_
> Nicholas Grove - 2
> Nicus - 1
> Nightfearz - 2
> Nizamudeen - 2 - _Not much to say on instructions just really excited to be apart of the vape life_
> Nizo - 4 - _#FirstVapeCon_
> Nosvarato - 1
> notna - 1 - _My poor wallet!_
> Ollie - 2 - _........Drumroll........._
> Omar_mk5 - 4 - _#vapecon can't wait_
> omgmutantniknak - 5
> OnePowerfulCorsa - 1
> Orrin Gradwell - 4
> Oupa - 3
> Oupoot - 2 - _Gonna be the best ever whoop whoop_
> Paul vermaak - 2
> Paulie - 1 - _YAY!!_
> PauloDF - 3 - _Can't Wait..._
> PeterHarris - 1
> Phill - 2
> picautomaton - 1
> PieterRoodt - 2
> PiffleZz - 2 - _Surprise for Bae_
> Pinksunshine - 2
> Pixstar - 3
> Poppie - 2 - _I'm sure its going to be great_
> PrenessaM - 2
> PrinceVlad - 2
> PsiSan - 4
> PutRid - 1
> Quakes - 2 - _Tickets already bought!!! Can't wait!_
> raihaan - 2 - _Il be there!!_
> Rameez_VGod - 3
> Random-Hero - 2 - _Lekker in my Hometown_
> Random_Sheep - 2
> Retro Vape Co - 3
> Riaan Aitkem - 2
> Ricardo2394 - 2
> Ricky000666 - 2
> RicoVapes88 - 4
> Riyash - 1
> Rob Fisher - 1 - _Bring it on Baby!_
> Robert Howes - 2
> rogue zombie - 2
> Roodt - 1 - _Super stoked_
> Rooigevaar - 1
> Ross Holland - 1
> Rossouw - 1
> Roxy - 1 - _Yeah baby!!!!!_
> Ruan Botha - 2
> Ryangriffon - 1
> Safwaan Osman - 5 - _It's going to be awesome_
> Sakkie - 1
> Sakuru - 2
> Sarx - 2 - _vape on!_
> Satans_Stick - 2 - _OH MY GLOB YES_
> sato - 1 - _satovape_
> SAVaper - 2
> shabbar - 2
> Shabbz - 2
> Shane - 5
> Shantz - 2
> shaunnadan - 2 - _OH yeah !!!_
> Shay23 - 2
> ShipWreck - 6 - _Can't wait. !!!_
> Shooterbuddy - 2 - _Yay!!!_
> sideshowruki - 2
> Silent Echo - 4 - _Yeah! Vape squad assemble!_
> Silver - 2 - _Can't wait!!!_
> Sir Vape - 3 - _Whhhhhhhhhoooooop_
> Siven - 2
> SkinnyCheese - 1 - _Cant wait ***_
> skola - 1
> Skoldzer - 2 - _thnx_
> SkollieG - 1
> Smoke187 - 3
> SmokGuy - 2
> Smoky Jordan - 2
> Soprono - 3
> Soutie - 2
> spiv - 2
> Stefan123 - 1 - _No special instuctions , just there to vape on ecigssa_
> Sterling Vape - 1
> Steve Claassen - 1
> Stoefnick - 4 - _HerpaDerpa_
> Stooge - 1
> Stroodlepuff - 3 - _Hellllll Yeah_
> suhail - 8
> Suhail Surtee - 1 - _Very Pleased and Excited to be part of this spectacle _
> Super Buttons - 4 - _caint wait cloud comp_
> Systematical - 2
> Taariq404 - 1
> Tank88 - 2
> Tayla God - 1 - _Can't wait!!!!!!!_
> th1rte3n - 2
> The Vape Hub - 2
> TheBarnacle - 1
> TheFrozenRogue - 2
> therazia - 3 - _AMAZING! Gonna enjoy the cloudy day _
> TheSaint742757 - 5
> TheVapeBrewer - 2
> theyettie - 2 - _Rock on!!_
> Thinus - 2
> Tinonino13 - 3
> TisH - 2
> Titan69 - 1
> Tobie - 2
> TommyL - 2
> u4ria - 2
> Umar Osman - 3
> UrbanLegend - 1
> Vape addict - 4
> Vapebends - 1
> Vapefree - 1 - _Time?_
> Vapemeister - 1
> Vapester Steve - 1 - _Neeeeed to GO!!!!!!_
> vaping Ruan - 2 - _cant wait_
> Vaping Vaas - 2 - _Can't wait, left the icky sticks - almost 1 year without smoking!! Whoohoo!!_
> Vapington - 8
> vaporbud77 - 2
> Vapordude - 1
> Vetsak - 1
> vincevape - 3
> Wabbit - 2
> waja09 - 1
> Warlock - 1 - _Will be joining Willyza---so should my count be zero?_
> WARMACHINE - 1
> Waseem411 - 4 - _This is going to be EPIC!!!_
> wazarmoto - 5
> Weaselwebb - 1
> Wendyvz - 2
> White Cloud - 1
> Willan - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Willem(veXy) - 2
> Willyza - 2
> Witu - 3
> YeOldeOke - 2
> Yiannaki - 3
> Yoda - 2
> Yolande08 - 1
> yuganp - 1
> Yusuf Cape Vaper - 1
> Zaahid - 1 - _Super Excited..._
> Zaahid237 - 2
> zadiac - 1
> Zambezi Vapers - 2 - _Definitely gonna try get there!_
> Zubair Randeree - 4 - _Cant wait #FirstVapeCon_
> 
> Total: 792


Im there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MR_F

What time will the doors be opening ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

MR_F said:


> What time will the doors be opening ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 63200


Well actually it will be closer to 9:15, the Admins, Mods and Staff (there are about 40 of us) will have a head start on all the vendor specials.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

BumbleBee said:


> Well actually it will be closer to 9:15, the Admins, Mods and Staff (there are about 40 of us) will have a head start on all the vendor specials.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

BumbleBee said:


> Well actually it will be closer to 9:15, the Admins, Mods and Staff (there are about 40 of us) will have a head start on all the vendor specials.





Look at me! I'm a mod. Do I get early entry too?!?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MR_F

BumbleBee said:


> Well actually it will be closer to 9:15, the Admins, Mods and Staff (there are about 40 of us) will have a head start on all the vendor specials.



Thats fair but only 15mins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

MR_F said:


> Thats fair but only 15mins


That's all we need

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Hey everybody ! 

The VapeCon 2016 cloud chasing competition thread has just been announced. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-cloud-chasing-competition.t26930/

If you're interested in entering then don't forget to RSVP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Hey everybody !

The VapeCon 2016 DIY E-liquid competition thread has just been announced.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-diy-e-juice-competition.t26975/

If you're interested in entering then don't forget to RSVP

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

826 RSVP !!!

This is going to be epic , I can feel it already  

#Vapecon2016

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> View attachment 63509



I can't wait!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Hey everybody !

The VapeCon 2016 Vape Trick competition thread has just been announced.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vape-trick-competition.t27037/

If you're interested in entering then don't forget to RSVP

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sn00py

where can I sign up as a vendor?


----------



## shaunnadan

Sn00py said:


> where can I sign up as a vendor?



You would have to chat with @Silver about vendor registration.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Just bought my VapeCon Ticket

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Just bought my VapeCon Ticket



*Greg is coming to town !!!! *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sn00py

@Silver please forward me your contact details.


----------



## Silver

Sn00py said:


> @Silver please forward me your contact details.



Hi @Snoopy - I will send you a PM


----------



## shaunnadan

11 more sleeps to go !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza




----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> 11 more sleeps to go !!!!!


You have time to sleep?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BumbleBee said:


> You have time to sleep?



I'm not sure if I sleep or just go into battery charge mode

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA*

*MAJOR ALERT!*

*Comprehensive list of exhibiting vendors and floorplan has been announced*
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Around the corner now!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Omar_mk5

Howzit Vapers!!!

Just had a look at VapExpo in moscow.

Check out the video >>>  

Looks sick, ,maybe vapecon will be like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @Omar_mk5 
Looks like they had a blast!
All the backpacks - lol
And the cloud blowing and tricks - very cool
Stands looked good.

Just didnt like that background music to the video 

I think VapeCon 2016 is going to be better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer

Omar_mk5 said:


> Howzit Vapers!!!
> 
> Just had a look at VapExpo in moscow.
> 
> Check out the video >>>
> 
> Looks sick, ,maybe vapecon will be like this




Wow. If this is what our Vapecon intends to look like, I need to leave the wife at home

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Omar_mk5

@Silver haha I Never really paid attention to the music 

@Kaizer haha mine has to stay at home if vape con is gonna be like that


----------



## Omar_mk5

Let the count down to vape con begin


----------



## Andre

Omar_mk5 said:


> Howzit Vapers!!!
> 
> Just had a look at VapExpo in moscow.
> 
> Check out the video >>>
> 
> Looks sick, ,maybe vapecon will be like this



Updated floorplan

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Updated floorplan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

Still 11 days to go and the wife already moaning at how much I talk about vapecon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Norman

Sup Good People

are we there yet???lol
who can build me a super fine alien clapton at the show 
using a Kangertech sub box mini

im loving the Orion Asteroid and Paulies Coffee Cake, some tasty stuff......even when mixed together


----------



## PieterT

Can I take my 2 kids with me as well ? They are 10 and 12 ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

PieterT said:


> Can I take my 2 kids with me as well ? They are 10 and 12 ?



Nope afraid not... no under 18's allowed.


----------



## PieterT

?


----------



## Gizmo

888  Sounds like a lucky number

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope afraid not... no under 18's allowed.


@Rob Fisher what is the 411 on bringing your own wine to the venue?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoky Jordan said:


> @Rob Fisher what is the 411 on bringing your own wine to the venue?



Also not encouraged because there are drinks and food on offer at the spot... security I doubt will let alcohol to be brought onto the premises.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rob Fisher said:


> Also not encouraged because there are drinks and food on offer at the spot... security I doubt will let alcohol to be brought onto the premises.


Thank you... always good to ask first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBR

Rob Fisher said:


> Also not encouraged because there are drinks and food on offer at the spot... security I doubt will let alcohol to be brought onto the premises.



Will there be halaal food stall? 
Might get a little hungry.


----------



## Rob Fisher

KBR said:


> Will there be halaal food stall?
> Might get a little hungry.



Not sure... I think so but let's check with Hi Ho @Silver.


----------



## Silver

KBR said:


> Will there be halaal food stall?
> Might get a little hungry.



Hi @KBR
Thanks for the question and thanks @Rob Fisher for tagging me

I can confirm that the food vendor will have Halaal options available
So you wont have to worry about being hungry

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Proton

Anyone from pta area that wants to befriend me and get me some juice at vapecon lol.. Im working dayshift the day  cant be there... Dmm. I need some juice 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

901 On the RSVP !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Proton

shaunnadan said:


> 901 On the RSVP !!!!!!


Eh?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Proton said:


> Eh?
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


901 people have chosen to rsvp as attending VapeCon 2016


----------



## Kaizer

Sorry if this has been asked and answered, but will we be allowed to leave the venue and return sometime later without any problems?

Or is a multiple entry visa required?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered, but will we be allowed to leave the venue and return sometime later without any problems?
> 
> Or is a multiple entry visa required?



No problem leaving and coming back... any hassle phone me.  Just keep your ticket stub.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

From 9am until .... ?

.


----------



## Kaizer

ddk1979 said:


> From 9am until .... ?
> 
> .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Kaizer said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered, but will we be allowed to leave the venue and return sometime later without any problems?
> 
> Or is a multiple entry visa required?



Hi @Kaizer - you will be able to exit and come back in once you have entered 
All sorted.


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> From 9am until .... ?
> 
> .



Hi @ddk1979 
The official ending time for VapeCon 2016 is 7pm
That is the time the vendors will start packing up their stands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Hi @ddk1979
> The official ending time for VapeCon 2016 is 7pm
> That is the time the vendors will start packing up their stands.




Thanks @Silver - those arme okes are going to be really moeg ... and hopefully very happy after a very successful day.

.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Proton

Perhaps anyone here from Mountain view, Pta area going? 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

*1 week to go ! *

Just imagine waking up next week this time , VapeCon 2016 is almost here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## morras

Kaartjies gekoop - kan nie wag nie !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton

Hoeveel goedkoper dink julle gaan die goed wees daar? Ek oorwweg om 3 ure af te vat en te gaan die dag maar as dit nie rwrig veel goedkoper gaan wees nie dan is dit nie wil ek nie al die moeite doen nie. Wat se julle? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> *1 week to go ! *
> 
> Just imagine waking up next week this time , VapeCon 2016 is almost here



Next week this time we will be getting Wimpy coffee on the road allready.


----------



## SAVaper

Proton said:


> Hoeveel goedkoper dink julle gaan die goed wees daar? Ek oorwweg om 3 ure af te vat en te gaan die dag maar as dit nie rwrig veel goedkoper gaan wees nie dan is dit nie wil ek nie al die moeite doen nie. Wat se julle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Kom, al is dit net vir die ondervinding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Proton said:


> Hoeveel goedkoper dink julle gaan die goed wees daar? Ek oorwweg om 3 ure af te vat en te gaan die dag maar as dit nie rwrig veel goedkoper gaan wees nie dan is dit nie wil ek nie al die moeite doen nie. Wat se julle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Hi @Proton
Take a look at the Vendor Specials thread to get a taste of what's in store for VapeCon attendees:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vendor-specials.t26013/

Other than that, there are going to be plenty giveaways on the day for those that RSVP in the first post of this thread. Those giveaways will be announced soon in the prizes thread.

And its going to be a massive bonus to get to see over 40 of SA's finest vaping vendors under one roof and get to meet them in person on one day.

Not to be missed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*No under 18s - right of admission reserved *

Hi all

Just a reminder

VapeCon 2016 on 27th August is an event for adults
No under 18s will be allowed in

Please do not bring your kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Proton

Will there be some NAKED VAPING also going on 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Proton

Silver said:


> Hi @Proton
> Take a look at the Vendor Specials thread to get a taste of what's in store for VapeCon attendees:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vendor-specials.t26013/
> 
> Other than that, there are going to be plenty giveaways on the day for those that RSVP in the first post of this thread. Those giveaways will be announced soon in the prizes thread.
> 
> And its going to be a massive bonus to get to see over 40 of SA's finest vaping vendors under one roof and get to meet them in person on one day.
> 
> Not to be missed!


Just had a look, I think I should definitely book a spot and try to get 3 hours off to walk through. 

So do you guys reccon there will be a tsunami of a cue at opening time lol!? Gonna have to plan my 3 hours carefully...  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> View attachment 64417


Too much of excitements

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Too much of excitements



Agreed @BumbleBee

I hope you noticed the lion in the picture

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Agreed @BumbleBee
> 
> I hope you noticed the lion in the picture


I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

6 days to go
Pretoria weather forecast looking very nice at this stage for Saturday...




@Rob Fisher , this is your preferred weather forecasting system by the way

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapefree

Definitely going !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , this is your preferred weather forecasting system by the way




Which one is that please?

.


----------



## kimbo

The farmers here use yr.no

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> Which one is that please?
> 
> .



That is www.southafricanweather.co.za @ddk1979 
I have been using it for about a year or so now and have found it to be quite reliable
Not necessarily 6 days out - but 2 or 3 days forecast has been reliable most of the time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> The farmers here use yr.no
> 
> View attachment 64476



Thanks @kimbo - confirming the sunshine!
Let me know if anything changes on that one the farmers use!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

kimbo said:


> The farmers here use yr.no
> 
> View attachment 64476



My uncle flies gyro-copters and he also uses yr.no
He believes it is far more accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Last few days of preparations. 

Cannot believe the day is nearly upon us! 

While it is just so exciting and I cannot wait - there is still so much to be done. 

We visited the venue a few days ago to finalise a few things. All is on track. 

I took this photo because I want to see what the same photo looks like when we have all set up and the vendors are all ready. Will be a great comparison. 




The venue is wonderful and the Heartfelt folk have been super. 

We are going to be putting in major efforts in the next few days. 

VapeCon 2016 is going to be fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rude Rudi

@Silver are there any more spare tickets lying around...? I'll gladly help you to get rid of two of 'em...
If need be, I'll juggle/hop on one leg or worse, have a stinkie (jokes!! I wont stoop that low!!) 
Asseblief tog...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PsiSan

@Rob Fisher, please remove me from the the RSVP list. Some things came up and wont be able to attend.


----------



## Silver

PsiSan said:


> @Rob Fisher, please remove me from the the RSVP list. Some things came up and wont be able to attend.



Hi @PsiSan 
Sorry to hear about that! What a pity

Please would you go edit it yourself using a normal browser 
The RSVP list is something we cannot edit easily. 
Requires you to click on the RSVP button yourself. There is an option to remove the RSVP
Let us know if it works


----------



## PsiSan

@Silver, it worked thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

*We are going to "close" the RSVP list in the next day or two.*
We need time to produce all the name tags 

I will announce when it is going to be "closed", after which time - if you RSVP, you may not find your pre-prepared name tag there on the day - and we will have to make one for you.

*So in the meantime, if you haven't RSVPed yet and are wanting to - please do so ASAP.*

Thanks

Name tags are going into production soon...

PS - for those who may be wondering why are we producing forum name tags? Well, forum name identification on the day is such an amazing part of any vape get together. Putting the faces to the forum names is a great experience. You shall see...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *We are going to "close" the RSVP list in the next day or two.*
> We need time to produce all the name tags
> 
> I will announce when it is going to be "closed", after which time - if you RSVP, you may not find your pre-prepared name tag there on the day - and we will have to make one for you.
> 
> *So in the meantime, if you haven't RSVPed yet and are wanting to - please do so ASAP.*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Name tags are going into production soon...
> 
> PS - for those who may be wondering why are we producing forum name tags? Well, forum name identification on the day is such an amazing part of any vape get together. Putting the faces to the forum names is a great experience. You shall see...


Where will we collect the name tags from? How will that work?


----------



## Silver

PsyCLown said:


> Where will we collect the name tags from? How will that work?



Just after the main process of paying or getting your pre-bought ticket scanned.

Don't worry - we will try make it that you can't miss it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35

Silver said:


> Just after the main process of paying or getting your pre-bought ticket scanned.
> 
> Don't worry - we will try make it that you can't miss it


Its easy for me to miss things luckily my missus is tagging along so it is okay she will bring it to my attention otherwise id be screwed  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

968! Lets break 1000 RSVPS!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hello @Silver 
There are so many vapecon threads i dont know where to look anymore 

Silver is it possible if you could please give us a break down for the days events.
Mainly for the comps.
So that one doesnt arrive at 9am and comp is at 2pm
I get bored quick  (if you give me more money im sure i can entertain myself )

Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello @Silver
> There are so many vapecon threads i dont know where to look anymore
> 
> Silver is it possible if you could please give us a break down for the days events.
> Mainly for the comps.
> So that one doesnt arrive at 9am and comp is at 2pm
> I get bored quick  (if you give me more money im sure i can entertain myself )
> 
> Thanks bud



Thanks for that @Clouds4Days
We will post up an agenda for the day soon.
Apologies - but its been quite busy sorting out various things and finalising the agenda

But essentially, it will be as follows:
*Trick Competition* - at a time to be announced
*Cloud Competition* - at a time to be announced (these two won't clash)
*Prize Giving* - at a time to be announced (after these two comps)

Then - during the day - there will be the tasting and voting taking place on the *DIY E-Liquid comp* and the *Vendor Juice Shootout* - these will be positioned at the ECIGSSA / VapeCon Stand - and this will run concurrently with the rest of the events on the day.

Hope that makes sense for now

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979

Busy planning what to put in my case 
.... black shoes or brown shoes
.... white tackies, black tackies or pink tackies - oops that's my wife's tackies 

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Hey @Silver @shaunnadan @Rob Fisher ...

Apologies if this has alread been asked but what time is this supposed to go on until?

I ask because I MIGHT be able to get up to JHB on Saturday, but it would only be at about 3, and I don't know if I will then be wasting my time?


----------



## Cerberus

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *We are going to "close" the RSVP list in the next day or two.*
> We need time to produce all the name tags
> 
> I will announce when it is going to be "closed", after which time - if you RSVP, you may not find your pre-prepared name tag there on the day - and we will have to make one for you.
> 
> *So in the meantime, if you haven't RSVPed yet and are wanting to - please do so ASAP.*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Name tags are going into production soon...
> 
> PS - for those who may be wondering why are we producing forum name tags? Well, forum name identification on the day is such an amazing part of any vape get together. Putting the faces to the forum names is a great experience. You shall see...




I'm in!
Just bought my ticket

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

Stosta said:


> Hey @Silver @shaunnadan @Rob Fisher ...
> 
> Apologies if this has alread been asked but what time is this supposed to go on until?
> 
> I ask because I MIGHT be able to get up to JHB on Saturday, but it would only be at about 3, and I don't know if I will then be wasting my time?




The vendors will start packing up at 7pm.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/page-8#post-416541
.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Stosta said:


> Hey @Silver @shaunnadan @Rob Fisher ...
> 
> Apologies if this has alread been asked but what time is this supposed to go on until?
> 
> I ask because I MIGHT be able to get up to JHB on Saturday, but it would only be at about 3, and I don't know if I will then be wasting my time?



Vapecon 2016 is worth the trip up buddy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2016 
Saturday 27th August *at *Heartfelt Arena*
Doors open at 9am

There are plenty reasons for attending VapeCon.

I have received lots of queries and questions about VapeCon - and have seen a lot of comments here on the forum, so maybe the following will help.

There will be lots of vendors under one roof. *Over 45 of SA's finest vaping vendors *will be there. Get to meet and interact with them all in person on one day! This includes several out of town vendors coming up from Cape Town and Durban!
Check out the vendor list and floorplan here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/

There will be *great specials* on offer by these amazing vendors on the day.
Some of them have been highlighted here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vendor-specials.t26013/

There are going to be incredible *competitions *on the day. If you are not entering them then you will probably find them to be a spectacle of note and very interesting to watch. If you have never seen a trick competition or a cloud competition before, then you are likely going to be quite surprised! Check out the competition threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-cloud-chasing-competition.t26930/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vape-trick-competition.t27037/

There are also going to be two juice competitions where everyone can be involved. The *DIY E-Liquid Competition* and the *Vendor Juice Shootout *competition. You get to taste and vote for the juice you think is the best. Check out their respective threads:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-diy-e-liquid-competition.t26975/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-local-vendor-juice-shootout.t27332/

*Prizes, prizes and more prizes. *Not just for the competitions but there are going to be lots of random giveaways too. Keep an eye on the prize thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-competition-and-giveaway-prizes.t27303/

*An opportunity to taste juices like never before!* With the amount of vendors there, there will be a massive selection of juices on offer - new and established. Many vendors are launching new juices at VapeCon, so get a chance to try out new juices for the first time. Check out the vendor subforums for their announcements of new juices. Check out this thread started by @Kaizer which explores juice tasting opportunities at VapeCon:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-juice-tasting.t27150/

Perhaps the most important - *meeting fellow vapers on the forum*, having a good laugh and discussing all things related to vaping - while getting a bite to eat and having a few drinks. What more could one ask for!!?
There are currently over 950 ECIGSSA forumites RSVPed on the first post of this thread. Come meet them, put a face to the name and get involved in the community.

Bring cash but many vendors will have *credit card facilities *available. Check out this thread started by @kimbo:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/card-facilities-at-vapecon.t26407/

Food and drinks will be available on the day.

Tickets can be purchased online from iTickets at R50 each.
https://itickets.co.za/events/360911
Or you can pay at the door - R70

I hope this is helpful and gives a brief summary of some of the attractions...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Hey @Silver @shaunnadan @Rob Fisher ...
> 
> Apologies if this has alread been asked but what time is this supposed to go on until?
> 
> I ask because I MIGHT be able to get up to JHB on Saturday, but it would only be at about 3, and I don't know if I will then be wasting my time?



@Stosta
As pointed out above, the vendors will start packing up at 7pm - so that is the official closing time.
I am sure that if you get there by 3pm you will still enjoy the last few hours.
The vendors will still all be there and you will probably catch some of the final competitions and prize giving.
Also, you will have time to meet several of the folk from the forum and come have a bite and a drink with us.

Is 4 hours at VapeCon worth the trip up?
ABSOLUTELY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Yeah 19h00 is my bed time anyways (I turn into a sack of potatos after that) so four hours is more than enough time.

Now I just have to convince my MIL that she does want to go to her school reunion so I can share travel expenses with her! This will be my last ditch attempt to get to what promises to be an incredible event!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Proton

ok COOL!!! Just bought My TICKET!!! YIPPY lol. This is me RSVP'ing lol.


----------



## Silver

Proton said:


> ok COOL!!! Just bought My TICKET!!! YIPPY lol. This is me RSVP'ing lol.



I dont see you on the list @Proton
You need to click on the blue button in the first post of this thread (with a normal browser) and RSVP for yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton

Silver said:


> I dont see you on the list @Proton
> You need to click on the blue button in the first post of this thread (with a normal browser) and RSVP for yourself


Oh ok. Done!!, thanks

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Total now 981 - just 19 short to reach the 1000 mark

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Mine was for 2 but we are now 6. How do I change it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SAVaper said:


> Mine was for 2 but we are now 6. How do I change it?



Just click on the Blue RSVP button @SAVaper - and make the change - then save

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> Just click on the Blue RSVP button @SAVaper - and make the change - then save



Done. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

@Silver will there be a piff box on saturday?  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> @Silver will there be a piff box on saturday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Yes indeed @Cobrali 
Thanks for bringing that up
There will be a PIF Box at the ECIGSSA stand

We will be making a more formal announcement about it - so thanks for the reminder 

(For those who dont know, PIF is an initiative on ECIGSSA where we collect unused but working gear for those in need who cannot afford it. )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Proton

Juat passed the map location for vapecon.. I see NOTHING.. Lol.. Where t
Is the entrance guys? Lol

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Proton said:


> Juat passed the map location for vapecon.. I see NOTHING.. Lol.. Where t
> Is the entrance guys? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Hi guys
Its so easy to get to Heartfelt Arena


Travelling north on the M1 highway to Pretoria
You take the Eufees offramp (just before you get to Pta)
Turn left at the offramp
Go about 2km till you get to a Stop street - go straight
At the next robot just after - turn left (heartfelt is on the left)
Turn left just after that into the Heartfelt slip road
Parking will be on the right hand side, venue is on the left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Proton

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> Its so easy to get to Heartfelt Arena
> 
> 
> Travelling north on the M1 highway to Pretoria
> You take the Eufees offramp (just before you get to Pta)
> Turn left at the offramp
> Go about 2km till you get to a Stop street - go straight
> At the next robot just after - turn left (heartfelt is on the left)
> Turn left just after that into the Heartfelt slip road
> Parking will be on the right hand side, venue is on the left


Thanks but so everyone know then, the googl location was not the same place.. It takes you more down towards fountains passd the Monument.. Lol

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *We are extremely excited and pleased to announce VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA.*
> 
> It will take place on *Saturday 27 August 2016 *and will be held at the *Heartfelt Arena *in Pretoria.
> 
> The venue is superb for this event. It is going to be an epic day of fun and excitement for all.
> 
> There are going to be lots of *competitions, giveaways and prizes*. While this event is open to all, we are going to do something special for the ECIGSSA members. For some of these giveaways, we are going to be making use of the RSVP list. So please RSVP with the *blue button *below. (with a normal browser - not Tapatalk)
> 
> *SA's best vaping vendors under one roof!*
> There are over *40 amazing vendors confirmed *so far for VapeCon 2016 - so you can see and meet them all in one location. And of course, get your favourite gear and juices. See the confirmed vendors thread here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/
> 
> *VapeCon website : http://vapecon.co.za*
> 
> *Buy tickets online for R50 and save!
> https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html*
> (R70 if you buy at the door)
> 
> The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA so the team here is going to be working hard in the coming months to make it a success. @Silver will be handling vendors for the event and both @Rob Fisher and @Silver will be the official spokespersons.
> 
> Please save the date and be sure to join us for a most memorable vaping day at VapeCon 2016.
> 
> View attachment 51928
> 
> 
> [RSVP=22094]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]
> 
> **Vape Dutchess** - 1
> 0FTG0 - 1 - _This will be a first for me_
> Abbas - 1
> Abdul Khaleeq - 1
> ace_d_house_cat - 3
> acorn - 1
> Aldine Delport - 4 - _Just want as much info as i can get about this industry_
> alex1501 - 2
> Alexander Scott - 1 - _This is gonna be Epic!! Can't wait!_
> Alex_GW - 1 - _Can't wait_
> Allsop - 1 - _So excited (I just can't hide it)_
> André Wiese - 1
> Anees M Kara - 1
> Angelica - 2 - _Can't wait!_
> ankles - 1 - _Going to be legendary _
> Anomie - 5
> AnthonyTE - 3 - _Part of trick comp_
> Anubis - 1
> Archangel2203 - 2
> ATOMIZE.CO.ZA - 2 - _Can't Wait!_
> Atsbitscrisp - 2 - _Woohoo! +1 non vaper. Hoping to make a convert of him..._
> Attie - 2
> Baardmeester - 3
> Baby Blue$ - 2
> Bachus - 2 - _Vape On !! Cannot Wait !!_
> Basiegru - 2 - _Not missing this for the world!!!!_
> BeardedVaper93 - 4 - _Can't Wait!!!_
> Beatlegease - 5 - _Me and the guys going to the VapeCon! Hope it rocks!_
> Benjamin Cripps - 1
> BibbyBubbly - 1
> BigAnt - 3
> BigGuy - 1
> BlackScholes - 1
> Blackwidow - 10 - _GOOD TIMES. BIGGEST EXPO IN SA FOR VAPING_
> BLFM - 1 - _GO!_
> Blu_Marlin - 1
> Boktiet - 1 - _Can't wait!!_
> brandonglaeser - 2
> BrendzZ - 2 - _Cant Wait!!_
> BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - 2
> brotiform - 2
> BumbleBee - 2 - __
> Bundu - 1
> Byron - 1 - _WHAAT_
> cam - 1 - _there like a bear_
> capetocuba - 1 - _Quick in and out!_
> Caramia - 2
> Carel1966 - 2 - _Wife and I will be there! Looking forward _
> Carla du Preez - 4 - _Extremely Excited!!!!_
> Caveman - 1 - _worth the drive from JHB_
> ChadB - 2
> Chantel - 6 - _Looking Forward! #excited_
> Charl Young - 1 - _Looking forward to it_
> Chezzig - 3
> Chhaya - 3 - _I'll be there on time, I'll be there the whole day, and I'm looking forward to the give away's. I would never miss it! See you soon!_
> Chothia - 2
> ChrisAngel447 - 2 - _Will be EPIC!!!!! So Excited!!!_
> ChrisFJS - 1 - _Time to start saving!!!!_
> Chrisp - 1
> Cinder - 4
> circles - 2
> CJ van Tonder - 2
> Claire - 3 - _One disabled_
> Clintmavro - 2
> Cloudervap278 - 2
> CloudmanJHB - 2
> Clouds4Days - 3 - _Pretoria are you ready... Vape on..._
> Cobrali - 2 - _Amped!_
> Colin Gooderham - 1
> Comfort Vape - 1
> ComplexChaos - 1
> Constavapeted - 3
> CookieMonster101 - 1 - _*Looks at mod* -"The vape is strong with this one"_
> CraftyZA - 1
> Create-A-Cloud - 2 - _We go hard. We go BIG. VapeFAM_
> Crittilian23 - 1
> Cruzz_33 - 4
> Cuan - 2
> Cybermoo - 2 - _Cybermoo from the Campos Clan!_
> Dale Edwards - 6
> Dame84 - 2
> Damion - 1 - _Whoop cant wait_
> Daniel Alves - 2 - _cant wait, clouds for dayz_
> Daniel Heilbrunn - 5
> Dannythebigg - 2
> Darrylth - 1
> Dave1 - 1 - _It's gonna be Cloudy, guaranteed!!!!_
> Dave557 - 2
> ddk1979 - 1
> De Waal - 1
> Deadz - 2
> Deckie - 1
> DeeJona - 1
> Devon Strydom - 3
> Didi-vapes - 2
> Dimi - 2
> Dimitri_jk - 1
> Dom@01 - 2 - _First time_
> dominic.hartze - 2 - _Need a new mod_
> Dr Phil - 2
> drew - 2
> DrSirus-88 - 3
> dstroya - 2
> DuncanG - 4
> Duster - 2
> Dw3rG - 4 - _First time at a Vapecon! Super Excited!_
> DylanF - 4
> Eben21 - 1
> Ebrahim Gangat - 2
> Eequinox - 2
> element0709 - 2
> Eliz-mari - 2
> ENRICO MANILAL - 2
> ErnstZA - 3
> ET - 1 - _VapeCon Baby Yeah !!!!_
> ettiennedj - 1
> Ezekiel - 1
> Falco Swanepoel - 2 - _Can't wait_
> Fandelz - 1 - _Excited!!!_
> Farhaan Joosub - 2 - _Can't wait!_
> Fidah - 3 - _First time attending Vapecon_
> Firetrap vape - 4 - _Very excited!,,_
> First Lady - 1
> Flash696 - 1 - _3_
> Flux - 1
> Footlongzebra - 2
> Forfcuksakes - 2
> FrakkenPrawn - 1 - _Well why the heck not!_
> Frikkie6000 - 1
> Frostbite - 2 - _Bummed Atomix as a store won't be there!_
> Fydo - 2
> G-Step - 1
> gatecrasherza1 - 2
> GavinPoon1 - 1 - _Trick comp!_
> Gdiggity - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Gerhard Jansen van Vuuren - 4
> Gerrit Visagie - 2
> gertvanjoe - 1 - _Let there be clouds _
> Ghostza - 2
> Gibo - 1
> Gizmo - 15
> Golden Goose - 2
> GreenyZA - 2 - _Better hide some money for A Vape Bugdet boost!! _
> GregF - 2
> GrimReaper - 2 - _Lets give it a blow☁_
> Haasman - 2
> Handro - 2
> Harmlessguy - 1
> Hcassim - 2
> Hero - 2 - _This Is going to be EPIC..........._
> HOGZVAPE - 2
> HouseOfVape - 7
> incredible_hullk - 1 - _Waterkloof AFB needs to close for the day...visibility will be impaired with clouders!!_
> Ivan David - 2 - _Really excited for this!_
> Jaco Moller - 4
> JacoV - 1 - _im in_
> jagga8008 - 2
> Jaime - 1 - _So ready for the meet_
> Jakes46 - 2
> Jakey - 1 - _Oviaaaas_
> Janine Swart - 6 - _we're going to be the biggest gang of cloud chasers! #justclouds_
> Jaypstagrammar - 2
> JB1987 - 1
> Jebula999 - 2 - _Me and the misses coming from Cape Town _
> Jerakeen - 2
> Jesslith - 2 - _Vape on_
> Jimmyza - 2
> JoeBlowsClouds - 2
> JoeSmoke - 2 - _Looking forward to it_
> Joey786 - 8
> Johann van de Venter - 2 - _Yea Baby...!!! Let's do this!!_
> John - 1 - _Bring the clouds!!!_
> JohnoF - 2
> JonathanF - 2
> JOPO Strydom - 4 - _My Girlfriend and 2 of our friends will be there_
> Josh1625 - 2 - _Going to be epic_
> Joshb - 3
> Joyce L'dy Vape - 8 - _yhoop yhoop_
> JpJoubert - 1
> JPODS - 3
> Jrsteenkamp - 4
> Justin Pattrick - 2 - _Yeeeeeeaaah_
> Justink - 2 - _Wifey comming along! Woot!_
> Kaizer - 1
> Karel - 2 - _Uberly excited!!!_
> kbgvirus - 1
> KBR - 1
> Keith Milton - 5
> Kevin Dreyer - 2
> Khabir Tayob - 2
> KieranD - 8 - _BOOOOOOOYA Yo Biscuit!!!_
> Kiki_bear - 1 - _Whoop whoop_
> kimbo - 2
> KimVapeDashian - 4
> KingSize - 2
> kittyjvr1 - 2 - _This is. First-time for us_
> Kittylovescake - 1
> kiwi_wannabe - 2
> krib - 1 - _cant wait_
> Kuhlkatz - 1
> Kungfubadge - 4 - _4ish people i will be dragging a few people to this they just dont know it yet_
> Kwaadbaard - 1 - _Super excited_
> kyle_redbull - 6
> Kyli3boi - 1 - _Can't wait!_
> Legendg2 - 2
> LeonG - 4
> LFC - 3
> Lian - 2
> Lim - 1 - _too close to home to miss_
> Lingogrey - 1
> Lord Vetinari - 1 - _lock and load... this will be my holiday traveling all the way from the Cape_
> Lushen - 3
> m.y vape - 3 - _Going to be awwsam!!!_
> Mac75 - 2
> Maknash - 1
> Manus - 3
> Marianka - 4 - _Marianka Le Roux_
> Marius Combrink - 2 - _OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> Marius1991 - 2
> MariusKruger - 2 - _Can't wait anymore_
> MarkDBN - 2 - _Bringing the haze!_
> Markus - 2
> mcgeerj35 - 2 - _Bring the foggg(first vapecon of many)_
> mc_zamo - 1
> Melissa31 - 2 - _Super Excited!!!_
> MetalGearX - 1
> Michael Buys - 3
> michael dos santos - 2
> Michael the Vapor - 1
> Michael van Jaarsveld - 6 - _Legend of VAPE TRICKS!!! #gameon_
> Mikhail - 1
> mildly.inked - 1
> minicoil - 3 - _Ready to unveil something AWESOME to pretoria_
> Misterty - 1
> Mobee - 1
> Moe Shi - 1
> MoeB786 - 8 - _First Vapecon Event_
> Moepresso - 3
> moey0208 - 6 - _Cant wait! it's going to be epic_
> Mohamed Alaudin - 1 - _First time_
> mohamedk.khan - 2 - _Excited for days_
> moolies86 - 1
> Moosa86 - 3
> morras - 2 - _lekker man , lekker_
> Mos - 1 - _Yeeeeha_
> Mozia - 2 - _Wazaaaaaaaap!_
> Mo_MZ - 3 - _Looking fwd to VapeCon_
> MrDeedz - 2 - _my 1st vapecon, cant wait to try em Juicesssss_
> MrPresident - 1
> Muaaz - 3 - _If possible I would pay extra at the door for great seating. (My tickets will be bought at the door)_
> Muchis - 1
> Muhammad Peer - 1
> Mukhtaar - 3
> MunG - 3
> MurderDoll - 1
> n0ugh7_zw - 3 - _hells yes! I guess I'll have time to look at maps for this Pretoria place _
> Nabeel_Vally - 2
> Nadim_Paruk - 2 - _First vapecon attending... Excited!_
> Naeemhoosen - 1
> Naeem_M - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Nafz - 1
> NAM1KAZ3 - 3
> Naresh Harie - 1
> Nash Chetty - 2
> NeOAsus - 2
> NewOobY - 2 - _woot - can't wait. This is gonna be sick_
> Nibbler - 2 - _I make ejuice vanish_
> Nicholas Grove - 2
> Nicus - 1
> Nightfearz - 2
> Nizamudeen - 2 - _Not much to say on instructions just really excited to be apart of the vape life_
> Nizo - 4 - _#FirstVapeCon_
> Norman - 2 - _First VapeCon - Keen on the diffirent builds and coil setups - Alien Clapton here i come _
> Nosvarato - 1
> notna - 1 - _My poor wallet!_
> Ollie - 2 - _........Drumroll........._
> Omar_mk5 - 4 - _#vapecon can't wait_
> omgmutantniknak - 5
> OnePowerfulCorsa - 1
> OreO - 2
> OriginalRob - 2
> Orrin Gradwell - 4
> Oupa - 3
> Oupoot - 2 - _Gonna be the best ever whoop whoop_
> Patches - 2
> Paul vermaak - 2
> Paulie - 1 - _YAY!!_
> PauloDF - 3 - _Can't Wait..._
> PeterHarris - 1
> Phill - 2
> picautomaton - 1
> PieterRoodt - 2
> PiffleZz - 2 - _Surprise for Bae_
> Pinksunshine - 2
> Pixstar - 3
> Po7713 - 2 - _Who will be taking responsibility for my cash flow problems after Vapecon _
> Poppie - 2 - _I'm sure its going to be great_
> PrenessaM - 2
> Prian - 2
> PrinceVlad - 2
> Proton - 1 - _First time... better late than never hehe.. _
> PutRid - 1
> Quakes - 2 - _Tickets already bought!!! Can't wait!_
> Quintiss - 3
> raihaan - 2 - _Il be there!!_
> Ralph - 1 - _Can't wait. Planning on getting a new setup_
> Rameez_VGod - 3
> Random-Hero - 2 - _Lekker in my Hometown_
> Random_Sheep - 2
> RBoy - 2 - _Can't wait ! A first for me !_
> RedRaven - 4
> Retro Vape Co - 3
> Rhapsody - 3
> Riaan Aitkem - 2
> Ricardo2394 - 2
> Ricky000666 - 2
> RicoVapes88 - 4
> Rishmia - 2
> Riyash - 1
> Rob Fisher - 1 - _Bring it on Baby!_
> Robert Howes - 2
> rogue zombie - 2
> Roodt - 1 - _Super stoked_
> Rooigevaar - 1
> Ross Holland - 1
> Rossouw - 1
> Roxy - 1 - _Yeah baby!!!!!_
> Royston - 1 - _My First vapecon! So Stoked!_
> Ruan Botha - 2
> Rude Rudi - 1
> Ryangriffon - 1
> Safwaan Osman - 5 - _It's going to be awesome_
> Sakkie - 1
> Sakuru - 2
> Sarx - 2 - _vape on!_
> Satans_Stick - 2 - _OH MY GLOB YES_
> sato - 1 - _satovape_
> SAVapeGear - 1
> SAVaper - 6
> scoobz707 - 3 - _learning experiance_
> Sean Mostert - 3 - _Need to get a new mod... My hexohm v3 broke :'(_
> Serial Vapist - 3 - _Me and 2/3 friends_
> shabbar - 2
> Shabbz - 2
> Shahzaadh - 3
> Shane - 5
> Shantz - 2
> Sharne Bergman - 2
> Shaun Bath - 2
> shaunnadan - 2 - _OH yeah !!!_
> Shay23 - 2
> shaylin - 1
> Shaz - 1
> Shelley - 2 - _Yay!_
> ShipWreck - 6 - _Can't wait. !!!_
> Shooterbuddy - 2 - _Yay!!!_
> sideshowruki - 2
> Silent Echo - 4 - _Yeah! Vape squad assemble!_
> Silver - 2 - _Can't wait!!!_
> Sir Vape - 3 - _Whhhhhhhhhoooooop_
> Siven - 2
> SkinnyCheese - 1 - _Cant wait ***_
> skola - 1
> Skoldzer - 2 - _thnx_
> SkollieG - 1
> Smoke187 - 3
> SmokGuy - 2
> Smoky Jordan - 2
> Smurfi129 - 1 - _super stoked_
> Soprono - 3
> Soutie - 4
> Spazmanpanic - 2 - _hopefully it wont be postponed due to cloud cover_
> spiv - 2
> Stefan123 - 1 - _No special instuctions , just there to vape on ecigssa_
> Sterling Vape - 1
> Steve Claassen - 1
> Stoefnick - 4 - _HerpaDerpa_
> Stooge - 1
> Stroodlepuff - 3 - _Hellllll Yeah_
> suhail - 8
> Suhail Surtee - 1 - _Very Pleased and Excited to be part of this spectacle _
> sukie - 3
> Super Buttons - 4 - _caint wait cloud comp_
> Systematical - 2
> Taariq404 - 1
> Tank88 - 2
> Tayla God - 1 - _Can't wait!!!!!!!_
> Tevin - 1
> th1rte3n - 2
> That Guy - 3
> The Vape Hub - 2
> TheBarnacle - 1
> TheFrozenRogue - 2
> therazia - 3 - _AMAZING! Gonna enjoy the cloudy day _
> TheSaint742757 - 5
> TheVapeBrewer - 2
> theyettie - 2 - _Rock on!!_
> The_Fran - 3
> Thinus - 2
> Tinonino13 - 3
> TisH - 2
> Tisha - 1
> Titan69 - 1
> Tobie - 2
> TommyL - 2
> TrevDaDev - 2
> TrueTenacity - 1 - _1st Vape event ever_
> u4ria - 2
> Umar Osman - 3
> UrbanLegend - 2
> Valkyrie_Vape - 1
> Vape addict - 4
> Vapebends - 1
> Vapefree - 1 - _Time?_
> Vapemeister - 1
> Vapester Steve - 1 - _Neeeeed to GO!!!!!!_
> vaping Ruan - 2 - _cant wait_
> Vaping Vaas - 2 - _Can't wait, left the icky sticks - almost 1 year without smoking!! Whoohoo!!_
> VapingEvan - 4 - _looking forward to it_
> Vapington - 8
> vaporbud77 - 2
> Vapordude - 1
> Vetsak - 1
> Vinay - 3 - _Human Fog machine on its way!_
> vincevape - 3
> VisionVapes - 2 - _CantWait_
> Wabbit - 2
> waja09 - 1
> Warlock - 1 - _Will be joining Willyza---so should my count be zero?_
> WARMACHINE - 1
> Waseem411 - 4 - _This is going to be EPIC!!!_
> wazarmoto - 5
> Weaselwebb - 1
> Wendyvz - 2
> White Cloud - 1
> Willan - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Willbbass - 2
> Willem(veXy) - 2
> Willem_B - 2
> Willyza - 2
> Witu - 3
> Wookiee92 - 2
> yaronkark1 - 2
> YeOldeOke - 2
> Yiannaki - 3
> Yoda - 2
> Yolande08 - 2
> yuganp - 1
> Yusuf Cape Vaper - 3
> Zaahid - 1 - _Super Excited..._
> Zaahid237 - 2
> zadiac - 1
> Zambezi Vapers - 2 - _Definitely gonna try get there!_
> Zebeebee - 2 - _Yup doing this_
> Zubair Randeree - 4 - _Cant wait #FirstVapeCon_
> 
> Total: 999




Sadly cannot make it so you can remove me from the comp:-/


----------



## Cave Johnson

Confirmed that I will be there!!!

I am RSVP 1000

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Proton

Cave Johnson said:


> Confirmed that I will be there!!!
> 
> I am RSVP 1000


I say YOU sir! Should receive a free gift! Sommer 200ml!!! From each vendor...  

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hi all

*Please note that the RSVP list will "close" for name tag "production" at 4pm today.*

You can still RSVP after this time, but we cannot guarantee your name tag will be ready on the day. In that case, we will have blank tags to write your forum name on the day and prepare it there if need be and if time allows. 

If you have not yet RSVPed and you are wanting to, I suggest you do it now.

Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LFC

Finally got around to purchasing a ticket, will be there by my lonesome unfortunately!

RSVP changed to 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

LFC said:


> Finally got around to purchasing a ticket, will be there by my lonesome unfortunately!
> 
> RSVP changed to 1



Am sure there will be a few like-minded people to keep you company @LFC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Proton said:


> I say YOU sir! Should receive a free gift! Sommer 200ml!!! From each vendor...
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


Well that's an absolutely fantastic idea right there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Proton

Cave Johnson said:


> Well that's an absolutely fantastic idea right there


Haha you would think so , justa long as we meet outside for my cut... Lol

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juices_For_Days

Is the list full I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The clock is ticking

VapeCon 2016 is almost here!

The team has been working frantically and things have been super busy. But am pleased to report that the major things are all on track. Very exciting times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Soutie

And the credit card takes the first knock

Tickets bought and printed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Afroman

Moring guys to what time wil this be going on ? As my university has moved one of my test to saterday and would like to know if it wil stil be worth my while to drive from potch ?


----------



## Andre

Afroman said:


> Moring guys to what time wil this be going on ? As my university has moved one of my test to saterday and would like to know if it wil stil be worth my while to drive from potch ?


Vendors will start packing up at 19:00.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2016 Agenda*
Saturday 27th August 2016
Heartfelt Arena




Hi all, here is the official VapeCon 2016 schedule for Saturday 27th August at Heartfelt Arena:

*9am - Doors open*

*1-2pm - Trick Competition*
*2-4pm - Cloud Chasing Competition*
*4pm - Prize Giving*

*7pm - Vendors pack up*

Would the contestants of the Trick and Cloud comps please keep these times in mind and be ready before the time. 

We are all going to have a fabulous day!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

PieterT said:


> Can I take my 2 kids with me as well ? They are 10 and 12 ?



With @Andre entertainment arena...not a good idea


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Just a reminder
*VapeCon 2016 is strictly an event for adults only
No under 18s will be allowed in*

Please do not bring your kids. 

We don't want you to come to the event and discover that on the day and be disappointed.
Spread the word to those of your friends who may not be on the forum.


----------



## Robert Howes

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 63200


will the pub be open then?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juices_For_Days

Robert Howes said:


> will the pub be open then?



I would also like to know LOL.


----------



## Robert Howes

Juices_For_Days said:


> I would also like to know LOL.


2 x uber trips and 1 x Gautrain ride makes it a long trip. will be hungry and thirsty by the time we get there. Anyone know the closest Gautrain station to the the venue?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Robert Howes said:


> 2 x uber trips and 1 x Gautrain ride makes it a long trip. will be hungry and thirsty by the time we get there. Anyone know the closest Gautrain station to the the venue?



Closest will be pretoria central


----------



## Deadz

Robert Howes said:


> 2 x uber trips and 1 x Gautrain ride makes it a long trip. will be hungry and thirsty by the time we get there. Anyone know the closest Gautrain station to the the venue?



Pretoria station, About 5 Kms


----------



## incredible_hullk

Deadz said:


> Pretoria station, About 5 Kms


uber fare estimate between R47 and R61


----------



## Robert Howes

incredible_hullk said:


> uber fare estimate between R47 and R61


cheaper than being caught for drinking and driving

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Robert Howes said:


> cheaper than being caught for drinking and driving


absolutely for those that are going to indulge...getting caughht is one thing, hurting yourself is far worse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> will the pub be open then?



Yes it most certainly should be!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drew M

So after much deliberation and the cost of a return flight from the bloody UK, I will be there on Saturday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Drew M said:


> So after much deliberation and the cost of a return flight from the bloody UK, I will be there on Saturday



My gosh @Drew M 
What a first post!!!
Incredible

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

OMG I just hope this is not gonna ruin VapeCon for me. Coming down with some serious flu and doc says I have lung infection. During a meeting I was sitting next to a guy who had some serious snuffles and coughing. I moved away from him, but I guess it was too late. No I have it. Feel like I was in the way of a space shuttle! Everything is aching. Vaping pure PG like crazy here. Can't taste anything anyway, so can just as well just vape PG. OH man!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> OMG I just hope this is not gonna ruin VapeCon for me. Coming down with some serious flu and doc says I have lung infection. During a meeting I was sitting next to a guy who had some serious snuffles and coughing. I moved away from him, but I guess it was too late. No I have it. Feel like I was in the way of a space shuttle! Everything is aching. Vaping pure PG like crazy here. Can't taste anything anyway, so can just as well just vape PG. OH man!



Not kewl at all!


----------



## JpJoubert

Don't know if this has been asked yet but when and where will the special give-aways for EcigSA members be given? I'm gonna show up a bit late (after 5) due to university work but don't want to miss out as I already bought my ticket.


----------



## Kyli3boi

That really sucks I hope you feel better asap!!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

i'm going to be doing the whole UBER > Gautrain >UBER >Gautrain > UBER thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JpJoubert said:


> Don't know if this has been asked yet but when and where will the special give-aways for EcigSA members be given? I'm gonna show up a bit late (after 5) due to university work but don't want to miss out as I already bought my ticket.



Hi @JpJoubert 
Welcome to the forum. 
I see this is your first post
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-370#post-419352

Regarding the random giveaway prizes at VapeCon - we are going to be giving them away throughout the day. 
If you come after 5, I predict that most (if not all) of the random prizes will have been awarded already.

But you are most welcome to join in on the festivities and the fun in any case


----------



## Silver

*Forum name tags* for VapeCon 2016 have been completed

Quite a sight!
There were so many I couldn't fit them in the photo without overlapping them!
I need a very wide angle lens...




*Be sure to come collect them just after the entrance and put them on. *

It's going to be epic to see all of us in the same place on the same day and know who we are.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Forum name tags for VapeCon 2016 have been completed
> 
> Quite a sight
> 
> View attachment 64808
> 
> 
> Be sure to come collect them just after the entrance and put them on.
> 
> It's going to be epic to see all of us in the same place on the same day.


I found mine!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

*Just 2 days to go till VapeCon 2016!*

*Heartfelt Arena
Sat 27 Aug - doors open at 9am*

Am pleased to report that it's all systems go for the last phase of preparations
For those travelling from afar today, please travel safely 

Oh my gosh, we are all going to have a fantastic VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> *Forum name tags* for VapeCon 2016 have been completed
> 
> Quite a sight!
> There were so many I couldn't fit them in the photo without overlapping them!
> I need a very wide angle lens...
> 
> View attachment 64810
> 
> 
> *Be sure to come collect them just after the entrance and put them on. *
> 
> It's going to be epic to see all of us in the same place on the same day and know who we are.


*in homer simpson voice* whoohoo...excitement 2 sleeps to go folks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Sorry if I missed it , is there a floor plan available?


----------



## Silver

brotiform said:


> Sorry if I missed it , is there a floor plan available?



Check the first post in the Confirmed Vendors thread @brotiform

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Aaaahhhh! Found my name on da list! Gonna be crazy cool to meet all you guys. Even my pico is excited for this...
From


To￼

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

Found my name  can't wait

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

they forgot about me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee

001DAYS
20HRS
13MIN

I Found my Name WhooHooo

Gonna be epic! Cant wait anymore!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrDeedz

Does anyone know what time the event finishes ? 
@Admin, dnt forget my noob name tag lol, tanx


----------



## Gizmo

MrDeedz said:


> Does anyone know what time the event finishes ?
> @Admin, dnt forget my noob name tag lol, tanx



Finishes at 7PM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

Oh, Oh! that's EPIC @Silver! Please make a badge for @Casper too? The dork hasn't RSVP's yet..

I guess having pneumonia TWICE in 5 weeks has affected his mind....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Starter

just bought ticket and RSVP'd today did not see it closed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Need to get me some NCV Trinity. 2many people on social media raving about it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton

MrDeedz said:


> Need to get me some NCV Trinity. 2many people on social media raving about it...


Just checked. Sound delicious

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hi all 

Just a quick update

We are all on track. Vendor stands have been marked. Everything is looking good. 

Lots of work still to be done but it's going to be super!

PS - @kimbo your label is there just maybe was covered in the photo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> PS - @kimbo your label is there just maybe was covered in the photo


*snuff**snuff**snuff* Ok sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

Got me & the missus's passports to Vapecon 
View attachment 64879

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

@Silver - will there be VapeCon apparel (t-shirts, sweaters, caps, beanies, etc.) available to buy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

JoeSmoke said:


> Got me & the missus's passports to Vapecon
> View attachment 64879


Sorry had to remove the image, @Zebeebee just alerted me to the fact that anybody could copy & print the tickets  ..... old timers syndrome

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer

JoeSmoke said:


> Got me & the missus's passports to Vapecon
> View attachment 64879



.... hehe, naughty emoticon


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> Oh, Oh! that's EPIC @Silver! Please make a badge for @Casper too? The dork hasn't RSVP's yet..
> 
> I guess having pneumonia TWICE in 5 weeks has affected his mind....



Dont worry @Clouder we can make him one at the name tag tables just after the entrance 
Looking forward to seeing you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

*Tomorrow is the big day! VapeCon 2016!*

*Heartfelt Arena
Sat 27 Aug - doors open at 9am*

A lot of final preparations taking place today (Friday)

We are going to have a massively epic time tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

hell yeaah...rock on baby...final preps today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> *Tomorrow is the big day! VapeCon 2016!*
> 
> *Heartfelt Arena
> Sat 27 Aug - doors open at 9am*
> 
> A lot of final preparations taking place today (Friday)
> 
> We are going to have a massively epic time tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 64892


All the best @Silver , again thank you for the hard work to you and all involved

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Zebeebee

In that case, Lekker snooze. I'm Going back to bed then lol... 

Can't wait any longer! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

Today is going to be the longest Friday ever!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> *Tomorrow is the big day! VapeCon 2016!*
> 
> *Heartfelt Arena
> Sat 27 Aug - doors open at 9am*
> 
> A lot of final preparations taking place today (Friday)
> 
> We are going to have a massively epic time tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 64892


Min dae! Can't wait to see the pictures guys (I know you'll be excited but please don't forget to take some!)! I know a lot of effort has gone into this, and it promises to be a simply amazing event.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Quakes

Hi All!!!!


Does anyone know where I can find one of these universal remotes??








I need to Fast Forward the next 24 Hours!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## stefano#1

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *We are extremely excited and pleased to announce VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA.*
> 
> It will take place on *Saturday 27 August 2016 *and will be held at the *Heartfelt Arena *in Pretoria.
> 
> The venue is superb for this event. It is going to be an epic day of fun and excitement for all.
> 
> There are going to be lots of *competitions, giveaways and prizes*. While this event is open to all, we are going to do something special for the ECIGSSA members. For some of these giveaways, we are going to be making use of the RSVP list. So please RSVP with the *blue button *below. (with a normal browser - not Tapatalk)
> 
> *SA's best vaping vendors under one roof!*
> There are over *40 amazing vendors confirmed *so far for VapeCon 2016 - so you can see and meet them all in one location. And of course, get your favourite gear and juices. See the confirmed vendors thread here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/
> 
> *VapeCon website : http://vapecon.co.za*
> 
> *Buy tickets online for R50 and save!
> https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html*
> (R70 if you buy at the door)
> 
> The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA so the team here is going to be working hard in the coming months to make it a success. @Silver will be handling vendors for the event and both @Rob Fisher and @Silver will be the official spokespersons.
> 
> Please save the date and be sure to join us for a most memorable vaping day at VapeCon 2016.
> 
> View attachment 51928
> 
> 
> [RSVP=22094]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]
> 
> **Vape Dutchess** - 1
> 0FTG0 - 1 - _This will be a first for me_
> Abbas - 1
> Abdul Khaleeq - 1
> ace_d_house_cat - 3
> acorn - 1
> Afroman - 1
> Aldine Delport - 4 - _Just want as much info as i can get about this industry_
> Alex - 1
> alex1501 - 2
> Alexander Scott - 1 - _This is gonna be Epic!! Can't wait!_
> Alex_GW - 1 - _Can't wait_
> Allsop - 1 - _So excited (I just can't hide it)_
> André Wiese - 1
> Anees M Kara - 1
> Angelica - 2 - _Can't wait!_
> ankles - 1 - _Going to be legendary _
> Anomie - 5
> AnthonyTE - 3 - _Part of trick comp_
> Anubis - 1
> Archangel2203 - 2
> ATOMIZE.CO.ZA - 2 - _Can't Wait!_
> Atsbitscrisp - 2 - _Woohoo! +1 non vaper. Hoping to make a convert of him..._
> Attie - 2
> Baardmeester - 3
> Baby Blue$ - 2
> Bachus - 2 - _Vape On !! Cannot Wait !!_
> Baker - 1
> Basiegru - 2 - _Not missing this for the world!!!!_
> BeardedVaper93 - 4 - _Can't Wait!!!_
> Beatlegease - 5 - _Me and the guys going to the VapeCon! Hope it rocks!_
> Benjamin Cripps - 1
> BibbyBubbly - 1
> BigAnt - 3
> BigGuy - 1
> BlackScholes - 1
> Blackwidow - 10 - _GOOD TIMES. BIGGEST EXPO IN SA FOR VAPING_
> BLFM - 1 - _GO!_
> Blox - 1 - _Newbie to vaping, hope to gain an ocean of knowledge at the VAPECON_
> Blu_Marlin - 1
> Boktiet - 1 - _Can't wait!!_
> BooRad - 2
> brandonglaeser - 2
> BrendzZ - 2 - _Cant Wait!!_
> Brian - Vape-bos - 3
> BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - 2
> brotiform - 2
> BumbleBee - 2 - __
> Bundu - 1
> Byron - 1 - _WHAAT_
> cam - 1 - _there like a bear_
> capetocuba - 1 - _Quick in and out!_
> Caramia - 2
> Carel1966 - 2 - _Wife and I will be there! Looking forward _
> Carla du Preez - 4 - _Extremely Excited!!!!_
> Casper - 1 - _It is gonna be MothaFreekinEpic_
> cassimk - 1 - _Really looking forward to my 1st vapecon_
> Cave Johnson - 1 - _1000 _
> Caveman - 1 - _worth the drive from JHB_
> ChadB - 2
> ChaNoreXia - 3
> Chantel - 6 - _Looking Forward! #excited_
> Charl Young - 1 - _Looking forward to it_
> Chezzig - 3
> Chhaya - 3 - _I'll be there on time, I'll be there the whole day, and I'm looking forward to the give away's. I would never miss it! See you soon!_
> Chothia - 2
> chris17 - 2
> ChrisAngel447 - 2 - _Will be EPIC!!!!! So Excited!!!_
> ChrisFJS - 1 - _Time to start saving!!!!_
> Chrisp - 1
> Cinder - 4
> circles - 2
> CJ van Tonder - 2
> Claire - 3 - _One disabled_
> Clintmavro - 2
> Clouder - 1
> Cloudervap278 - 2
> CloudmanJHB - 2
> Clouds4Days - 3 - _Pretoria are you ready... Vape on..._
> Cobrali - 2 - _Amped!_
> Colin Gooderham - 1
> Comfort Vape - 1
> ComplexChaos - 1
> Constavapeted - 3
> CookieMonster101 - 1 - _*Looks at mod* -"The vape is strong with this one"_
> CraftyZA - 1
> Create-A-Cloud - 2 - _We go hard. We go BIG. VapeFAM_
> Crittilian23 - 1
> Cruzz_33 - 4
> Cuan - 2
> Cybermoo - 2 - _Cybermoo from the Campos Clan!_
> Dale Edwards - 6
> Dame84 - 2
> Damion - 1 - _Whoop cant wait_
> Daniel Alves - 2 - _cant wait, clouds for dayz_
> Daniel Heilbrunn - 5
> Dannythebigg - 2
> Darrylth - 1
> Dave1 - 1 - _It's gonna be Cloudy, guaranteed!!!!_
> Dave557 - 2
> ddk1979 - 1
> De Waal - 1
> Deadz - 2
> Deckie - 1
> DeeJona - 1
> Devon Strydom - 3
> Didi-vapes - 2
> DieKloppers - 1 - _Yaba daba doo!_
> Dimi - 2
> Dimitri_jk - 1
> Dom@01 - 2 - _First time_
> dominic.hartze - 2 - _Need a new mod_
> Dr Phil - 2
> drew - 2
> Drew M - 2
> DrSirus-88 - 3
> dstroya - 2
> DuncanG - 4
> Duster - 2
> Dw3rG - 4 - _First time at a Vapecon! Super Excited!_
> Dylan van Deventer - 3 - __
> DylanF - 4
> Eben21 - 1
> Ebrahim Gangat - 2
> Eequinox - 2
> element0709 - 2
> Eliz-mari - 2
> Elwray - 2 - _Best day ever_
> ENRICO MANILAL - 2
> Erika Muller - 1
> ErnstZA - 3
> Estiaan - 1 - _been waiting sooo long_
> ET - 1 - _VapeCon Baby Yeah !!!!_
> ettiennedj - 1
> Ezekiel - 1
> Falco Swanepoel - 2 - _Can't wait_
> Fandelz - 1 - _Excited!!!_
> Farhaan Joosub - 2 - _Can't wait!_
> Feliks Karp - 2
> Fidah - 3 - _First time attending Vapecon_
> Firetrap vape - 4 - _Very excited!,,_
> First Lady - 1
> Flash696 - 1 - _3_
> Flux - 1
> Footlongzebra - 2
> footpeg - 1 - _cant wait to see u all there will be my first vapecon! only 3mg nic lol_
> Forfcuksakes - 2
> FrakkenPrawn - 1 - _Well why the heck not!_
> Frederik - 1 - _Cant wait_
> Frikkie6000 - 1
> Frostbite - 2 - _Bummed Atomix as a store won't be there!_
> Fydo - 2
> G-Step - 1
> Garyg1 - 2
> gatecrasherza1 - 2
> GavinPoon1 - 1 - _Trick comp!_
> gbuckley - 2 - _This is going to be an epic day huge amounts of organization has guaranteed that_
> Gdiggity - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Gerhard Jansen van Vuuren - 4
> Gerrit Visagie - 2
> gertvanjoe - 1 - _Let there be clouds _
> Ghostza - 2
> Gibo - 1
> Gizmo - 15
> Golden Goose - 2
> GreenyZA - 2 - _Better hide some money for A Vape Bugdet boost!! _
> GregF - 2
> GrimReaper - 2 - _Lets give it a blow☁_
> Guy13 - 2
> Haasman - 2
> Handro - 2
> Harmlessguy - 1
> Hcassim - 2
> Hero - 2 - _This Is going to be EPIC..........._
> HOGZVAPE - 2
> HouseOfVape - 7
> incredible_hullk - 1 - _Waterkloof AFB needs to close for the day...visibility will be impaired with clouders!!_
> Ivan Babachev - 3
> Ivan David - 2 - _Really excited for this!_
> Jaco Moller - 4
> JacoV - 1 - _im in_
> jagga8008 - 2
> Jaime - 1 - _So ready for the meet_
> Jakes46 - 2
> Jakey - 1 - _Oviaaaas_
> Janine Swart - 6 - _we're going to be the biggest gang of cloud chasers! #justclouds_
> JanVanRiebeeckVaped - 4 - _Super amped !_
> Jasonjardine07 - 2
> Jaun - 2 - _There is maybe going to be 3 people coming with me_
> Jaypstagrammar - 2
> JB1987 - 1
> Jebula999 - 2 - _Me and the misses coming from Cape Town _
> Jeice7861 - 2 - _Hell yeah_
> Jerakeen - 2
> Jerod - 1 - _gonna buy something decent while there _
> Jesslith - 2 - _Vape on_
> Jimbo - 1
> Jimmyza - 4
> Jivesh - 1
> JoeBlowsClouds - 2
> JoeSmoke - 2 - _Looking forward to it_
> Joey786 - 8
> Johan R - 1
> Johann van de Venter - 2 - _Yea Baby...!!! Let's do this!!_
> John - 1 - _Bring the clouds!!!_
> JohnoF - 2
> JonathanF - 2
> JOPO Strydom - 4 - _My Girlfriend and 2 of our friends will be there_
> Josh1625 - 2 - _Going to be epic_
> Joshb - 3
> Jouma - 2 - _See u there_
> Joyce L'dy Vape - 8 - _yhoop yhoop_
> JpJoubert - 1
> JPODS - 3
> Jrsteenkamp - 4
> Juan Human - 1
> Justin Pattrick - 2 - _Yeeeeeeaaah_
> Justink - 2 - _Wifey comming along! Woot!_
> Kaizer - 1
> Karel - 2 - _Uberly excited!!!_
> kbgvirus - 1
> KBR - 1
> Keagan Maistry - 3 - _First timer_
> Keith Milton - 5
> Kendall - 1
> Kevin Dreyer - 2
> Khabir Tayob - 2
> KieranD - 8 - _BOOOOOOOYA Yo Biscuit!!!_
> Kiki_bear - 1 - _Whoop whoop_
> kimbo - 2
> KimVapeDashian - 4
> KingSize - 2
> kittyjvr1 - 2 - _This is. First-time for us_
> Kittylovescake - 1
> kiwi_wannabe - 2
> krib - 1 - _cant wait_
> Kuhlkatz - 1
> Kungfubadge - 4 - _4ish people i will be dragging a few people to this they just dont know it yet_
> Kwaadbaard - 1 - _Super excited_
> kyle_redbull - 6
> Kyli3boi - 1 - _Can't wait!_
> Lamont_kasselman - 2 - _My guest's name is Jeandre_
> Legendg2 - 2
> LeonG - 4
> LFC - 1
> Lian - 2
> Lim - 1 - _too close to home to miss_
> LindiMarx - 3 - _Super excited to be chasing clouds all day_
> Lingogrey - 1
> Lord Vetinari - 1 - _lock and load... this will be my holiday traveling all the way from the Cape_
> Lushen - 3
> m.y vape - 3 - _Going to be awwsam!!!_
> Mac75 - 2
> Maknash - 1
> Manus - 3
> Marga - 2 - _Super excited and hoping to collect loads of samples and freebies. Also looking to buy my very first vape (currently using Twisp and can't wait to change)._
> Marianka - 4 - _Marianka Le Roux_
> Marius Combrink - 2 - _OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> Marius1991 - 2
> MariusKruger - 2 - _Can't wait anymore_
> MarkDBN - 2 - _Bringing the haze!_
> Markus - 2
> Matthew Barrett - 4 - _Can't wait!! It's going to be amazing!_
> mcgeerj35 - 2 - _Bring the foggg(first vapecon of many)_
> mc_zamo - 1
> MdeWet - 1
> Melissa31 - 2 - _Super Excited!!!_
> MetalGearX - 1
> Michael Buys - 3
> michael dos santos - 2
> Michael the Vapor - 1
> Michael van Jaarsveld - 6 - _Legend of VAPE TRICKS!!! #gameon_
> Mikhail - 1
> mildly.inked - 1
> minicoil - 3 - _Ready to unveil something AWESOME to pretoria_
> Misterty - 1
> Mobee - 1
> Moe Shi - 1
> MoeB786 - 8 - _First Vapecon Event_
> Moepresso - 3
> moey0208 - 6 - _Cant wait! it's going to be epic_
> Mohamed Alaudin - 1 - _First time_
> mohamedk.khan - 2 - _Excited for days_
> moolies86 - 1
> Moosa86 - 3
> morras - 2 - _lekker man , lekker_
> Mos - 1 - _Yeeeeha_
> Mozia - 2 - _Wazaaaaaaaap!_
> Mo_MZ - 3 - _Looking fwd to VapeCon_
> MrDeedz - 2 - _my 1st vapecon, cant wait to try em Juicesssss_
> MrPresident - 1
> MR_F - 1 - _In it to WIn it!!!_
> Muaaz - 3 - _If possible I would pay extra at the door for great seating. (My tickets will be bought at the door)_
> Muchis - 1
> Muhammad Peer - 1
> Mukhtaar - 3
> MunG - 3
> MurderDoll - 1
> n0ugh7_zw - 3 - _hells yes! I guess I'll have time to look at maps for this Pretoria place _
> Nabeel_Vally - 2
> Nadim_Paruk - 2 - _First vapecon attending... Excited!_
> Naeemhoosen - 1
> Naeem_M - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Nafz - 1
> NAM1KAZ3 - 3
> Naresh Harie - 1
> Nash Chetty - 2
> Natalie - 8 - _Bought extra tickets - first for Liqua & Hats_
> NeOAsus - 2
> NewOobY - 2 - _woot - can't wait. This is gonna be sick_
> Nibbler - 2 - _I make ejuice vanish_
> Nicholas Grove - 2
> Nico wzl - 3 - _Gona be awesomeness itself boom_
> Nicus - 1
> Nightfearz - 2
> Nizamudeen - 2 - _Not much to say on instructions just really excited to be apart of the vape life_
> Nizo - 4 - _#FirstVapeCon_
> Norman - 2 - _First VapeCon - Keen on the diffirent builds and coil setups - Alien Clapton here i come _
> Nosvarato - 1
> notna - 1 - _My poor wallet!_
> Novi - 4 - _Driving all the way from KZN just for this!!! Just for clouds!!!!_
> Ollie - 2 - _........Drumroll........._
> Omar_mk5 - 4 - _#vapecon can't wait_
> omgmutantniknak - 5
> OnePowerfulCorsa - 1
> OreO - 2
> OriginalRob - 2
> Orrin Gradwell - 4
> Oupa - 3
> Oupoot - 2 - _Gonna be the best ever whoop whoop_
> Patches - 2
> Paul vermaak - 2
> Paulie - 1 - _YAY!!_
> PauloDF - 3 - _Can't Wait..._
> PeterHarris - 1
> pfftpfft - 1 - _my first vapecon cant wait!_
> Phill - 2
> picautomaton - 1
> PieterRoodt - 2
> PiffleZz - 2 - _Surprise for Bae_
> Pinksunshine - 2
> Pixstar - 3
> Po7713 - 2 - _Who will be taking responsibility for my cash flow problems after Vapecon _
> Poppie - 2 - _I'm sure its going to be great_
> PrenessaM - 2
> Prian - 2
> PrinceVlad - 2
> Proton - 1 - _First time... better late than never hehe.. _
> PutRid - 1
> Quakes - 2 - _Tickets already bought!!! Can't wait!_
> Quintiss - 3
> raihaan - 2 - _Il be there!!_
> Raisa - 1 - _ #FOGmachine_
> Raks92 - 1
> Ralph - 1 - _Can't wait. Planning on getting a new setup_
> Rameez_VGod - 3
> Random-Hero - 2 - _Lekker in my Hometown_
> Random_Sheep - 2
> RBoy - 2 - _Can't wait ! A first for me !_
> Redman2u - 4
> RedRaven - 4
> Retro Vape Co - 3
> Rhapsody - 3
> Riaan Aitkem - 2
> Ricardo2394 - 2
> Ricky000666 - 2
> RicoVapes88 - 4
> Rishmia - 2
> Riyash - 1
> Rob Fisher - 1 - _Bring it on Baby!_
> Robert Howes - 2
> rogue zombie - 2
> Roodt - 1 - _Super stoked_
> Rooigevaar - 1
> Ross Holland - 1
> Rossouw - 1
> ROV - Republic of Vape - 2
> Roxy - 1 - _Yeah baby!!!!!_
> Royston - 1 - _My First vapecon! So Stoked!_
> Ruan Botha - 2
> Rude Rudi - 1
> Rudo Fourie - 4 - _Going to be one sick day cant wait._
> RuMDoRVapeS - 2 - _RuMDoR_
> Ryangriffon - 1
> Safwaan Osman - 5 - _It's going to be awesome_
> Sakkie - 1
> Sakuru - 2
> Sam Haskins - 3
> Sarx - 2 - _vape on!_
> Satans_Stick - 2 - _OH MY GLOB YES_
> sato - 1 - _satovape_
> SAVapeGear - 1
> SAVaper - 6
> Schalk4 - 4
> scoobz707 - 3 - _learning experiance_
> Scouse45 - 1
> Sean Mostert - 3 - _Need to get a new mod... My hexohm v3 broke :'(_
> Serial Vapist - 3 - _Me and 2/3 friends_
> shabbar - 2
> Shabbz - 2
> Shahzaadh - 3
> Shane - 5
> Shantz - 2
> Sharne Bergman - 2
> Shaun Bath - 2
> shaunnadan - 2 - _OH yeah !!!_
> Shay23 - 2
> shaylin - 1
> Shaz - 1
> Shelley - 2 - _Yay!_
> ShipWreck - 6 - _Can't wait. !!!_
> Shooterbuddy - 2 - _Yay!!!_
> sideshowruki - 2
> Silent Echo - 4 - _Yeah! Vape squad assemble!_
> Silver - 2 - _Can't wait!!!_
> Sir Vape - 3 - _Whhhhhhhhhoooooop_
> Sir Vape@lot - 1 - _Ticket paid for online _
> Siven - 2
> Skilpad - 2 - _Looking forward_
> SkinnyCheese - 1 - _Cant wait ***_
> skola - 1
> Skoldzer - 2 - _thnx_
> SkollieG - 1
> Slade Boender - 2
> Smoke187 - 3
> SmokGuy - 2
> Smoky Jordan - 2
> Smurfi129 - 1 - _super stoked_
> Soprono - 4
> Soutie - 4
> Spazmanpanic - 2 - _hopefully it wont be postponed due to cloud cover_
> spiv - 2
> Static - 2
> Stefan123 - 1 - _No special instuctions , just there to vape on ecigssa_
> Sterling Vape - 1
> Steve Claassen - 1
> Stoefnick - 4 - _HerpaDerpa_
> Stooge - 1
> Stroodlepuff - 3 - _Hellllll Yeah_
> suhail - 8
> Suhail Surtee - 1 - _Very Pleased and Excited to be part of this spectacle _
> sukie - 3
> Super Buttons - 4 - _caint wait cloud comp_
> Systematical - 2
> Taariq404 - 1
> Tank88 - 2
> Tayla God - 1 - _Can't wait!!!!!!!_
> Tenille von Marschall - 2 - _Super amped._
> Tevin - 1
> th1rte3n - 2
> That Guy - 3
> The Vape Hub - 2
> The Wolf - 4 - _Lord, Give Me Coffee to Change Things I Can, Wine to Forget the Things I Can’t, and 30 ml of E-juice so I Can Figure Out the Difference_
> TheBarnacle - 1
> TheFrozenRogue - 2
> therazia - 3 - _AMAZING! Gonna enjoy the cloudy day _
> TheSaint742757 - 5
> TheVapeBrewer - 2
> theyettie - 2 - _Rock on!!_
> The_Fran - 3
> Thinus - 2
> Tian - 2
> TimmyShacks - 3 - _Stoked!!!_
> Tinonino13 - 3
> TisH - 2
> Tisha - 1
> Titan69 - 1
> Tobie - 2
> TommyL - 2
> Tony82 - 4
> TrevDaDev - 2
> TrueTenacity - 1 - _1st Vape event ever_
> Tyron - 3 - _Can't wait...._
> u4ria - 2
> Umar Osman - 3
> UrbanLegend - 2
> Valkyrie_Vape - 1
> VandaL - 4
> Vape addict - 4
> Vape Starter - 2
> Vapebends - 1
> Vapefree - 1 - _Time?_
> Vapemeister - 1
> Vapester Steve - 1 - _Neeeeed to GO!!!!!!_
> vaping Ruan - 2 - _cant wait_
> Vaping Vaas - 2 - _Can't wait, left the icky sticks - almost 1 year without smoking!! Whoohoo!!_
> VapingEvan - 4 - _looking forward to it_
> Vapington - 8
> vaporbud77 - 2
> Vapordude - 1
> veeman - 1
> Vetsak - 1
> Viashen - 2
> Vinay - 3 - _Human Fog machine on its way!_
> vincevape - 3
> VisionVapes - 2 - _CantWait_
> VIVIAN 187 - 4
> Wabbit - 2
> waja09 - 1
> Warlock - 1 - _Will be joining Willyza---so should my count be zero?_
> WARMACHINE - 1
> Waseem411 - 4 - _This is going to be EPIC!!!_
> wazarmoto - 5
> Weaselwebb - 1
> Wendyvz - 2
> White Cloud - 1
> Willan - 3 - _Can't wait!_
> Willbbass - 2
> Willem(veXy) - 2
> WillemMuller - 1 - _3_
> Willem_B - 2
> Willyza - 2
> Witu - 3
> Wookiee92 - 2
> yaronkark1 - 2
> YeOldeOke - 2
> Yiannaki - 3
> Yoda - 2
> Yolande08 - 2
> yuganp - 1
> Yulas - 2
> Yusuf Cape Vaper - 3
> Zaa - 4
> Zaahid - 1 - _Super Excited..._
> Zaahid237 - 2
> Zacdaniel - 48 - _Vape Society WhatsApp Group_
> zadiac - 1
> Zambezi Vapers - 2 - _Definitely gonna try get there!_
> Zander - 4
> Zebeebee - 8 - _Notifying more vaping friends of this and they shall all come along! bwuahaha_
> Zee01 - 1
> Zubair Randeree - 4 - _Cant wait #FirstVapeCon_
> 
> Total: 1217


2


----------



## JpJoubert

Looks like I can make it early after all! Those freebies will not escape me  

I wonder how early people will start to queue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfubadge

1 more sleep ..... Although I am not sure I can sleep tonight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all 

It has been an incredibly long day but I am very excited and pleased to report that it's all systems go for VapeCon tomorrow. 

Big thanks to everyone that pulled together today to get everything set up. 

We are ready!

Awesome times ahead!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Zebeebee

Jis uiteindelik. Da day has come! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are going to have a good time!!


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba

Look forward to meeting old faces & new tomorrow !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Well done & a huge thank you to the organizers for all the hard work one can only imagine goes into organizing an event such as this - THANK YOU 

See you all tomorrow and looking forward to meeting everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I hope y'all have an awesome time tomorrow 

So wish I could be there to experience what I have no doubt is going to be an epic day.

Much respect to all who've put in so much hard work to make this happen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muhammad Peer

A big thank you to @Silver for all the time and effort invested in making VapeCon 2016 a reality. Tomorrow is going to be EPIC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Lets go lets go!
Time to get up for VapeCon 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Good morning ECIGSSA!




It's a glorious day! 

*Today is the big day - VapeCon 2016*
Heartfelt Arena - Pretoria

See you later...

*Lets go vape!*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

Lets do this so exited

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

On route to Cape Town airport! See you all soon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Weather update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee

The day has come... Enroute Heartfelt arena  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

@kimbo I think your forecast is a bit off, it should be "warm with a chance of VAPOURS"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

Woop woop, let's go score some lekker goodies, see you's a Vapecon


Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Q 200 or so deep already... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton

Good thing I didnt cue so early.. will be there at 9. Post a pic already

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebeebee

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Lines queueing heavily great 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Siven

wow, long q


----------



## Siven

will have to wait a bit, is there still parking available


----------



## Spydro

Weil, the doors open in about 5 minutes for VapeCon 2016. Sure wish I could have been there, but not possible. 

So I will just wish all of you that could attend a great and joyous day. I will be looking forward to pictures, etc. 

All of you have a safe trip back home.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Hey buggers! Stop shopping for a second and share some photos!!! I'm dying here in Durban!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

Enjoy peeps - really bummed that I couldn't be there - share some pics please for all of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Budget...blown!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton

Rude Rudi said:


> Budget...blown!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup mee 2

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Proton said:


> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


The fog inside!


----------



## Willyza

Been EPIC so far 
And it's only 13.13

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebeebee

Awesome event















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

budget blown here too..triggered a fuchai 213 and not impressed...fused ss clapton reads as 0.69 ohm under power but tc reads it as 0.14 which is wrong  need to google and check..anyone else having similiar issue


----------



## incredible_hullk

got the new aztec from @Oupa and seriously impressed...nuttiness on inhale with nice sweetness on exhale...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I could only stay for a few minutes. But it was a great vibe and nice to see the vendors in the flesh. I had a lookout for some forum peeps but didn't spot anybody I knew before I had to go. I'm sure that both vapers and vendors will have a bumper day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

fantastic vibe..well done to all..highlight was meeting @Rob Fisher (master yoda) and @Silver for a few moments.
stocked up on concentrates and got an ultrasonic cleaner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Siven

All stocked up. 
Thank you Vapecon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Naeem_M

Hi guys and gals

To the entire Mod team - thank you for all your efforts! I had to leave a little earlier than I had hoped, but spent a good 4 hours at VapeCon!

Really awesome vibe, great people! Great to meet everyone! Thanks to all vendors for having such epic specials and reducing my bank balance  haha! 

Some really great new e-juice out as well.

10/10 all round  bring on VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zebeebee

Naeem_M said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> To the entire Mod team - thank you for all your efforts! I had to leave a little earlier than I had hoped, but spent a good 4 hours at VapeCon!
> 
> Really awesome vibe, great people! Great to meet everyone! Thanks to all vendors for having such epic specials and reducing my bank balance  haha!
> 
> Some really great new e-juice out as well.
> 
> 10/10 all round  bring on VapeCon 2017!


I second this 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Me three. Having organised conferences and conventions in the past, I know just how much goes into it. No matter how much work you put in, there are still a thousand things to do. It's like it never ends. So big ups to Rob, Silver, shaunnadan and all the rest of the gang for making it happen.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar

Great event. Big up for the organisers and everyone that exhibited. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

Unfortunately had to leave early, couldn't stay  but I got everything I wanted & more. Big UP to the organisers and all the exhibitors for an awesome event, can't wait for Vapecon 2017

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoeSmoke

My stash

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Great day & huge thanks to @Silver , @Rob Fisher , @shaunnadan and everyone else involved in the organization of VapeCon 2016. Unfortunately I had to leave early for other commitments . Thanks to all SA Vapers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

Deckie said:


> Great day & huge thanks to @Silver , @Rob Fisher , @shaunnadan and everyone else involved in the organization of VapeCon 2016. Unfortunately I had to leave early for other commitments . Thanks to all SA Vapers.


You were one of the lucky draw winners weren't you?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Deckie

Yip the " Lucky Draw Gods" smiled upon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

What epic day at VapeCon! I have allot of reviews that are coming up! Thanks to all the vendors for all the juices! Now I'm tired and need a day or two to recover!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Thanks to the team who made Vapecon epic! It was really awesome and i got some nice goodies at great prices today!  luckily my girlfriend is in China so i have the whole night to play around with my new goodies!  






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Cobrali said:


> Thanks to the team who made Vapecon epic! It was really awesome and i got some nice goodies at great prices today!  luckily my girlfriend is in China so i have the whole night to play around with my new goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


the ultrasonic cleaner is a winner....selling point for the gf..it cleans jewellery also  ...thats wat i used on my wife and suddenly the response is "good buy that"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick

Does anyone know how many people attended Vapecon yesterday? Would be interesting to know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

What an epic event this was!

Am pleased to report that VapeCon 2016 was a major success.

I just cannot believe the turnout. It was way above our expectations. We estimate 2,500 to 3,000 attendees. The passion and commitment from everyone was electric. The vibe and buzz was just so superb, you had to be there to feel it. The main thing was that there were smiles on most people's faces for most of the day.

Its not often that one gets an opportunity to be involved with something as special as this and I am so grateful for that. It has been a great experience - despite all the hard work.

Am going to say a *big thank you to all the vendors* for your commitment and efforts. You guys are great and the showing you put on for us yesterday illustrated that vaping in SA is strong and growing! You did us proud. Your stands were amazing!!! Your specials were great!!

A big thanks to each and every one of you that attended. Without all the passionate vapers there would not be an event like this. Thanks for your dedication and enthusiasm for all things vaping. The community is alive and well and everyone was well behaved and super friendly. Very special!

To the team - a big thank you. Everyone helped and pulled together, not just on the day but in the months leading up to it.

@Rob Fisher, you are a legend and we are lucky to have someone like you in our vaping community. From being such a great announcer yesterday to little things like making sure I kept hydrated throughout the day - what can I say - thanks Rob - you have helped in so many ways we couldnt possibly mention them all!

@shaunnadan, you sir deserve a major award! Thank you for all the dedication with all the competitions and prizes and running around co-ordinating all of that. @BumbleBee - thanks for all your dedication with the designs and all the help on the day - and coming in from Tzaneen to be with us. To the rest of the Admin and Mod team who helped and contributed with various things, thank you guys, you are a major pillar of the ECIGSSA Community and you all rock.

And to @Stroodlepuff, thank you for all your help and sharing all the experiences from last time. And for all the help in arranging many things that often go unnoticed in events like this.

What a day - what a week - what a past few months - wow...
I could get quite emotional about this....

For me one of the most special moments in this whole exercise was the countdown to officially opening VapeCon 2016. I was standing next to @Rob Fisher in the metal barricade queue gates. The air was crisp and cool. The butterflies in my stomach were flitting. The people in the front of the queue were eager to enter. So many things were ready and double checked but so much could still go wrong. The nerves were on edge. And Rob then did the countdown on the Arena PA system. Will never forget that.

Till next time...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## kimbo

Thank YOU @Silver It was a awesome day, i really liked it and cant wait for the next one, let the saving begin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Well done Guys the whole team are Winners

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

First off, I want to thank and congratulate everyone who was part of the arrangements for VapeCon. @Silver @Rob Fisher @ Shaunnadan @Stroodlepuff @BumbleBee 

Thanks for all your efforts!

I think it was massively successful. As we arrived me and @Casper were amazed by the amount of attendees! DANG! I think we underestimated the sheer amount of people who would be attending this epic event. 

Have to say I was SHOCKED to see how many people are not members here!

Yes, there was not enough food or drink, but thats something that can be easily addressed with the next event.

Then, I would've wanted to see more of the members here, but there were so many people, I was looking for @Silver the whole I was there and only managed to see him at the door when we left. Was nice to have a quick chat with @Silver and @Rob Fisher .

My biggest disappointment was that Vapour Mountain @Oupa did not bring along any Banana Creams juice. I wanted to score a 100ml at the discounted price, but now I'll have to get it from them at the normal price PLUS shipping..

Had an EPIC TIME guys!!!

Me:



Casper:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

Save back in the States

Again, just wow from me. All the organizers, vendors and fellow vapers. To be a part of this amazing group of ppl. Ppl that changed my life and is still doing it for so many other ppl. Thank you all for a great day, pity i could not stay as long as i wanted, but i saw and greeted all the old friends and made some new friends

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Oupa

Clouder said:


> First off, I want to thank and congratulate everyone who was part of the arrangements for VapeCon. @Silver @Rob Fisher @ Shaunnadan @Stroodlepuff @BumbleBee
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts!
> 
> I think it was massively successful. As we arrived me and @Casper were amazed by the amount of attendees! DANG! I think we underestimated the sheer amount of people who would be attending this epic event.
> 
> Have to say I was SHOCKED to see how many people are not members here!
> 
> Yes, there was not enough food or drink, but thats something that can be easily addressed with the next event.
> 
> Then, I would've wanted to see more of the members here, but there were so many people, I was looking for @Silver the whole I was there and only managed to see him at the door when we left. Was nice to have a quick chat with @Silver and @Rob Fisher .
> 
> My biggest disappointment was that Vapour Mountain @Oupa did not bring along any Banana Creams juice. I wanted to score a 100ml at the discounted price, but now I'll have to get it from them at the normal price PLUS shipping..
> 
> Had an EPIC TIME guys!!!
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 65053
> 
> 
> Casper:
> View attachment 65054



We don't like to disappoint our valuable customers... PM sent


----------



## Clouder

@Oupa thanx so much, will definately do, please check outmy latest post here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/19/

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppie

What a great day - so many cars it looked like the Rand Easter Show - 
Congrats to everyone involved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Nice to see you again @Poppie


----------



## Andre

Poppie said:


> What a great day - so many cars it looked like the Rand Easter Show -
> Congrats to everyone involved


Hopefully, you will see more of your son now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza

Here half of the Car Park






was keeping a eye on my car

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------

